# Der Pandarenmönch lässt Wünsche wahr werden



## FiedlerJ (18. Februar 2010)

Der Pandarenmönch lässt Wünsche wahr werden 


*Blizzard Entertainment spendet dem Verein &#8222;Make-A-Wish Foundation®" 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar *


*Der Spendenbeitrag soll helfen, die Wünsche von schwerstkranken Kindern rund um den Erdball zu erfüllen *
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?u...e/company/press/pressreleases.html?100217wishttp://eu.blizzard.com/de-de/company/press/pressreleases.html?100217wish


----------



## Gerti (18. Februar 2010)

Ariatne schrieb:


> und schon wieder ein sinnloser "fred"



Sinnvoller als das meiste hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön zu erfahren, dass das Pet doch was bringt, 1,1Mio sind schon was.


----------



## Heynrich (18. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ... wundern wir uns was aus den anderen 20 Millionen USD geworden ist die sie durch das Teil eingenommen haben.



nö eigentlich nicht.
spendest du dein gesamtes geld, was du im monat verdienst?
klar, sind andere dimensionen, und der sparstrumpf von blizz ist höchstwahrscheinlich überdimensional groß, trotzdem eine gute aktion wie ich finde, die nicht runtergeredet werden sollte.
andere konzerne spenden sogut wie gar nichts.


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Naja, solche Sachen sind natürlich immer toll um so etwas wie einen Petshop zu rechtfertigen. Bin mal gespannt, welcher Shop als Nächstes kommt.


----------



## Bummrar (18. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> was meckert ihr alle so ist doch toll das ein teil des gelds gespendet wird seid froh das es euch so gut geht net alle haben ein dach unterm kopf und das nötige geld um sich mit medikamenten zu versorgen



ich bin froh kein dach unterm kopf zu haben..


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. Februar 2010)

wayne???

1,1 mille ist für blizz trinkgeld des kratzt doch keinen ernsthaft und der shop hat sicher au mehr geld eingebracht als das was da gespendet wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es lebe der Kapitalismus!

und die stiftung find cih auch net wirklcih was tolles, den kinder ham ja net wirklich lange was davon, da gibts bessere investitionsmöglcihkeiten


----------



## SeelenGeist (18. Februar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Was möchte uns der TE mit diesem Fred mitteilen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Blizzard ein Herz hat und etwas Geld den Armen gibt? Achja, ihr kennt sie alle nur als Geizhälser und
zu doof um Bugs zu fixxen. Man spendet sie was, dann heulen alle rum.. spendet Blizzard nichts, dann heulen
auch alle rum.

Ich habs => Blizzard muss das Geld verbrennen!


----------



## MaxMax0070 (18. Februar 2010)

Seit wann muss Blizzard seinen Ruf aufpolieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ectheltawar (18. Februar 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nicht.
> spendest du dein gesamtes geld, was du im monat verdienst?
> klar, sind andere dimensionen, und der sparstrumpf von blizz ist höchstwahrscheinlich überdimensional groß, trotzdem eine gute aktion wie ich finde, die nicht runtergeredet werden sollte.
> andere konzerne spenden sogut wie gar nichts.


Worauf er hinaus will ist wohl das sie angekündigt haben 50% des Umsatzes zu stiften, das ist zB einer der gründe warum mein Bruder es gekauft hatte. Würden sie weniger als 50% spenden wäre es.....naja....Betrug am Kunden.

Natürlich ist es eine klasse Sache von Blizz 1,1 Millionen dafür auszugeben, jedoch ist das Wort Spende falsch gewählt da Blizz sich an der ganzen Aktion auch selbst bereichert. Ihnen entsteht durch diese Aktion nicht der geringste Verlust, im Gegenteil, durch die Aktion haben natürlich mehr Leute das Pet gekauft als ohne Aktion. Da sie ohnehin nur maximal 50% stieften bleibt genug übrig um Unkosten zu decken und selbst dabei noch Gewinn einzustreichen. Unter dem Wort "Spende" versteht man eigentlich etwas anderes........

Ich kann natürlich auch ein eigenes Geschäft aufmachen in dem ich zukünftig Schlüsselanhänger verkaufe für 10€, 5€ spende ich einer Organisation und mache damit Werbung, 3€ gehen dabei an Unkosten drauf und 2€ streiche ich als Gewinn ein, sowie ich natürlich die Spende noch von der Steuer absetze. Nun ist die Frage, selbstlose Spende oder doch eher ein gutes Geschäft?

Daher für die Aktion selbst ein klares Plus von mir, hier profitieren Kinder und für die sind 1,1 Millionen wirklich viel, aber ein Lob für Blizz hab ich nicht, warum auch, soll ich sie dafür loben mit dem Leid anderer auch noch Geld zu machen?


----------



## Spliffmaster (18. Februar 2010)

FiedlerJ schrieb:


> Der Pandarenmönch lässt Wünsche wahr werden
> 
> 
> *Blizzard Entertainment spendet dem Verein „Make-A-Wish Foundation®" 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar *
> ...




Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>


----------



## Düstermond (18. Februar 2010)

diebeidenwarenes schrieb:


> Was möchte uns der TE mit diesem Fred mitteilen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke, er wollte das sagen:



FiedlerJ schrieb:


> Der Pandarenmönch lässt Wünsche wahr werden
> 
> 
> *Blizzard Entertainment spendet dem Verein „Make-A-Wish Foundation®" 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar *
> ...


----------



## Selidia (18. Februar 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Worauf er hinaus will ist wohl das sie angekündigt haben 50% des Umsatzes zu stiften, das ist zB einer der gründe warum mein Bruder es gekauft hatte. Würden sie weniger als 50% spenden wäre es.....naja....Betrug am Kunden.
> 
> Natürlich ist es eine klasse Sache von Blizz 1,1 Millionen dafür auszugeben, jedoch ist das Wort Spende falsch gewählt da Blizz sich an der ganzen Aktion auch selbst bereichert. Ihnen entsteht durch diese Aktion nicht der geringste Verlust, im Gegenteil, durch die Aktion haben natürlich mehr Leute das Pet gekauft als ohne Aktion. Da sie ohnehin nur maximal 50% stieften bleibt genug übrig um Unkosten zu decken und selbst dabei noch Gewinn einzustreichen. Unter dem Wort "Spende" versteht man eigentlich etwas anderes........
> 
> ...




Tut Gutes und euch wiederfährt Gutes..

Blizzard hätte auch einfach garnichts machen können, dann wären die 1,1 Millionen futsch.. und jetzt?

Mein Gott es nervt langsam dass immer jemand was zu meckern hat..


----------



## Deasaster (18. Februar 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> nö eigentlich nicht.
> spendest du dein gesamtes geld, was du im monat verdienst?
> klar, sind andere dimensionen, und der sparstrumpf von blizz ist höchstwahrscheinlich überdimensional groß, trotzdem eine gute aktion wie ich finde, die nicht runtergeredet werden sollte.
> andere konzerne spenden sogut wie gar nichts.



Selbstverständlich spenden andere Konzerne viel Geld, noch nie etwas von Parteispenden gehört!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigweeny (18. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> wayne???
> 
> 1,1 mille ist für blizz trinkgeld des kratzt doch keinen ernsthaft und der shop hat sicher au mehr geld eingebracht als das was da gespendet wird
> 
> ...





Sorry, aber du bist für mich ein riesengroßes ****... Weil die Kinder ja eh schwer krank sind haben Sie es nicht verdient einen Wunsch erfüllt zu bekommen? Ich wusste ja durch viele Themen hier das eine große Anzahl an Usern absolut nichts im Kopf haben, aber du übertriffst echt alles!


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

FRAGE
kaam der Panda mönch nicht gleichzeitig mit den Kel thu kid raus?
wenn ja awrum nur 50% der pandamönch einlösung gespendet?
dachte kel thussi (der öfters gekauft wurd bin mir sicher) wird auch 50% gespendet
zudem sinnloser thread
wir meckern ja nicht das blizz das tut, wir meckern das leute nen fred aufmachen OBWOHL es in der hauptseiet steht
zudem


----------



## Pennsylvania (18. Februar 2010)

mini kel thusad is eh viel besser... aber tolle aktion 

lg


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

Schön das Blizz was gespendet hat , aber das ist nur ein minimaler Teil von dem was sie eingenommen haben.


----------



## Chrisjee (18. Februar 2010)

> aber das ist nur ein minimaler Teil von dem was sie eingenommen haben.


50%


----------



## dragon1 (18. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>



Genau hat ja ne viel groessere Prioritaet!



omg wie armselig hier manche sind...

ich sags wie schon so oft, es kann den leuten am arsch vorbeigehn, wer gespendet hat, das ergebniss zaehlt.
Und was macht ihr? 1.1 millio ist ja nicht viel, nur taschengeld von blizz, ihr spendet ja auch bestimmt 90% des Einkommens...


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Wie mal wieder alle die was dagegen sagen in Grund und Boden geschimpft werden und als Unmenschen bezeichnet werden.

Es sagt doch wirklich niemand, dass die Spende nicht wirklich eine tolle Sache von Blizzard ist. Falls das doch jemand sagt, sollte er sein Leben überdenken. Es geht viel mehr um die Art und Weise. Denn warum muss erst ein Pet Shop kommen und die Leute dort einkaufen um zu spenden ? Ich meine Blizzard ist wohl die größte Spieleschmiede der Welt, die schwimmen in ihrem Geld. Warum also muss erst ein Pet zum Verkauf angeboten werden damit gespendet werden kann und warum spenden sie denn nicht 75% oder komplett ?

Meiner Meinung nach ist es zwar in der Tat eine gute Sache, aber die gute Sache wurde eindeutig dafür missbraucht um den Verkauf anzukurbeln und den Petshop besser zu rechtfertigen. Reine Marketingstrategie, dass ist meine Meinung, so löblich die Spende auch im ersten Moment scheint, ich finde es ist eine Schande, wie totkranke Kinder für Marketingzwecke missbraucht werden.

EDIT: Wenn Konzerte für irgendwelche Notleidenden gehalten werden, stecken die Künstler ja auch nicht 50% noch in die eigene Tasche.


----------



## Grakuhl (18. Februar 2010)

Ich find's echt gut das blizz das Geld gespendet hat, auch wenn's für die nur Taschengeld war. Find's echt gut das die auch an solche Menschen denken und nicht nur an ihre Kunden und sich selbst.


----------



## normansky (18. Februar 2010)

Unglaulich was manche hier von sich geben... 
Die sitzen zu Hause im warmen Nest, werden von ihren Eltern und/oder Vater Staat versorgt, haben selber nie etwas auf die Reihe bekommen und labern so eine Scheisse...


----------



## Liberiana (18. Februar 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Ich kann natürlich auch ein eigenes Geschäft aufmachen in dem ich zukünftig Schlüsselanhänger verkaufe für 10&#8364;, 5&#8364; spende ich einer Organisation und mache damit Werbung, 3&#8364; gehen dabei an Unkosten drauf und 2&#8364; streiche ich als Gewinn ein, sowie ich natürlich die Spende noch von der Steuer absetze. Nun ist die Frage, selbstlose Spende oder doch eher ein gutes Geschäft?



Macht doch Krombacher auch... Für jede gekaufte Kiste etwas für den Regenwald...
Da hat noch nie jemand was zu gesagt ausser:
"Yeah, saufen für den Regenwald!"

Ich finds gut, dass sie Spenden... Auch wenn sie dadurch auch gewonnen haben,
wäre ja komisch, wenn sie mehr Spenden würden, als sie reinbekommen hätten,
dann hätten sie die ganze Aktion auch einfach sein lassen können und Pauschal etwas spenden können.


----------



## Empedokles (18. Februar 2010)

Ohje, hat diese riesengroße geldgeile Firma doch tatsächlich nicht alles von den Einnahmen gespendet. Wie heuchlerisch, wie elendig.
Und jeder Hohlkopf meint jetzt, er muß diese Geldmacherei mit dem Elend anderer verurteilen. Ob so eine Spende nun gut ist oder nicht.

Mal daran gedacht, daß diese Spende mit der großen Show darum herum auch irgendwie Werbung für diese Stiftung ist?
Wer kannte denn diese Stiftung bevor man sich über diesen Petverkauf mit Spendenbeteiligung das Maul zerrissen hat?
Mal ganz ehrlich?


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Empedokles schrieb:


> Ohje, hat diese riesengroße geldgeile Firma doch tatsächlich nicht alles von den Einnahmen gespendet. Wie heuchlerisch, wie elendig.
> Und jeder Hohlkopf meint jetzt, er muß diese Geldmacherei mit dem Elend anderer verurteilen. Ob so eine Spende nun gut ist oder nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die netten Töne, mir wurde als bei der Geburt ins Hirn gekackt, weil ich denke das Blizzard mit der Aktion NEBEN DEM GUTEN ZWECK ihr Image aufpolieren will und es auch aus Marketinggründen macht. Ich weiss, ich bin sein sehr sehr böser Mensch.

P.S: Und mir wurde ins Hirn geschissen.


----------



## Arosk (18. Februar 2010)

Hab ich mir schon irgendwie so gedacht :>


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Februar 2010)

geht ihr doch 1,1 mile spenden und meckert net rum egal ob blizz viel geld hat oder netspenden hilft immer denjenigen die es net so gut haben wie wir 

scho wenig kan viel bewirken nicht jeder kan von sich aus behaupten 1 milion gespendet zu haben

und so komentare juckt doch keinen

oder die solten das geld in die server stecken sind echt beschissen


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> geht ihr doch 1,1 mile spenden und meckert net rum egal ob blizz viel geld hat oder netspenden hilft immer denjenigen die es net so gut haben wie wir
> 
> scho wenig kan viel bewirken nicht jeder kan von sich aus behaupten 1 milion gespendet zu haben
> 
> ...



Weil wir auch alle Millonäre sind. ich weiss nicht ob du es weist, aber es gibt weltweit Persönlichkeiten, mächtige einflussreiche Persönlichkeiten, reiche Menschen die TÄGLICH (!) gut merken, TÄGLICH(!) 3 MILLIONEN Euro für solche Zwecke spenden. Einfach so. Davon erfährt nicht mal die Öffentlichkeit. Das nenne ich gute Taten. Was natürlich nicht heißen soll, das die Aktion von Blizzard keine gute Tat ist, aber sie hat halt düsteren Hintergrund. Und nunja, man kann halt nur schwer was gegen die Spende an sich sagen, das ist der Haken, denn die Spende selber ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Brokulus (18. Februar 2010)

ICh würde sagen, das was die jetzt spenden ist das Minimum, schließlich haben die mit den Pet's ja keine weiteren Probleme oder Umkoste, es würde einmal programmiert und in Spiel inpelmentiert und sie kriegen für jeden der den Klumpen Pixel kauft 10 Euro. Davon gehen ganze 0 Euro ab. Also finde ich die 50% Sache echt ein Minimal Betrag der gespendet hätte werden können.


----------



## FuGhi (18. Februar 2010)

Oh nein Blizz spendet was. Och scheiße...
Boah... Wayne mich Interessiert es nicht.
Ich spende selbst nichts, um was "gutes" für die Welt zu tun, muss man nicht jeden scheiß Pfennig weg geben.

Gibt genug Leute die spenden, mein Vater auch, um den wird aber nicht so ein bescheuerter Wind wie von Blizz gemacht.
Wie schon geschrieben, ist das für Blizz auch nur Peanuts und nur weil viele so viel Geld verdienen, heißt es nicht, dass sie "weniger" Spenden. Denkt an die Verhältnisse, wäre Blizz nen 0815-Laden, würde die Spende weniger sein.
Kommt man runter von eurem 
"EY Blizz tut doch was"-Trip, der Laden ist der nicht der erste der so etwas macht.


----------



## Cheaters (18. Februar 2010)

Ist doch schön, dass Blizzard was spendet 
Das einzige was mich jetzt wirklich stört: Ist es wirklich nötig einen Thread aufzumachen, obwohl auf der Startseite eh ein Artikel ist?


----------



## Chrisjee (18. Februar 2010)

> Davon erfährt nicht mal die Öffentlichkeit.


Woher weist du es dan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Woher weist du es dan?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht gehöre ich ja einer dieser reichen Persönlichkeiten bzw Organisationen an, wer weiss das schon. Du kannst es ja versuchen herauszufinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie mal wieder alle die was dagegen sagen in Grund und Boden geschimpft werden und als Unmenschen bezeichnet werden.
> 
> Es sagt doch wirklich niemand, dass die Spende nicht wirklich eine tolle Sache von Blizzard ist. Falls das doch jemand sagt, sollte er sein Leben überdenken.



Es gibt hier tatsächlich ein paar "Menschen mit besonderren Bedürfnissen", die sogar gegen die Spende sind. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn diese Freizeit-Katzenersäufer ein paar posts später von wegen Sarkasmus usw. kommen. Solche "feigen Rückzieher" kennen wir ja alle schon....


----------



## Casp (18. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>



Während ganze Server aussterben?


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Dieser Thread ist sinnlos inzwischen, Blizzard hat natürlich angelockt mit ihrer "spende" jaund?
auch wenn sie so diesen "pet"shop eingeführt hätten hätten se genausoviel wenn nicht mehr verdient
deswegen find ich die Aktion natürlich ok!
Leute die meinen die sollens in bessere Server stecken, oder den anderen pappenheimer von seite 1, der meint "Kapitalismus FTW" sollte man echt mal alles nehmen -.-
Bei sowas kommt mir echt Wut hoch!, ich finde die Spende ist sehr gut von Blizzard, ob sie nun ihr image aufpolieren wollten oder nicht-.-
hoffe andere firmen hoffe andere Firmen wollen nun "ihr image aufpolieren" und armen kindern oder behinderten werden geholfen ^^


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> 50%



wer sagt das ?


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist sinnlos inzwischen, Blizzard hat natürlich angelockt mit ihrer "spende" jaund?
> *auch wenn sie so diesen "pet"shop eingeführt hätten hätten se genausoviel wenn nicht mehr verdient*
> deswegen find ich die Aktion natürlich ok!
> Leute die meinen die sollens in bessere Server stecken, oder den anderen pappenheimer von seite 1, der meint "Kapitalismus FTW" sollte man echt mal alles nehmen -.-
> ...



Auf KEINEN FALL, gerade durch die Spenden wurden doch viele überhaupt erst angeregt. Es wäre definitiv nicht so viel verkauft worden, wenn es keine Spendenaktion gewesen wäre.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Auf KEINEN FALL, gerade durch die Spenden wurden doch viele überhaupt erst angeregt. Es wäre definitiv nicht so viel verkauft worden, wenn es keine Spendenaktion gewesen wäre.



Ja ist klar -.- Warum ist dann der kel thuzad pet genau so oft verkauft geworden? in jeder umfrage ist keli beliebter, und keli gehört nicht zur spende Oo


----------



## Muahdib (18. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ... wundern wir uns was aus den anderen 20 Millionen USD geworden ist die sie durch das Teil eingenommen haben.




Die Spendensumme von 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar entspricht 50 Prozent der Umsatzerlöse aus dem Pet-Verkauf


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Muahdib schrieb:


> Die Spendensumme von 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar entspricht 50 Prozent der Umsatzerlöse aus dem Pet-Verkauf



Nein,
50% der erlöse des verkaufs vom Panda mönchen, nicht vom Kel Thuzad pet! nicht vergessn


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ja ist klar -.- Warum ist dann der kel thuzad pet genau so oft verkauft geworden? in jeder umfrage ist keli beliebter, und keli gehört nicht zur spende Oo



Das liegt zum einen daran, dass sich viele sehr wahrscheinlich gedacht haben, das beide Pets als Spende dienen. Habe ich auch erst gedacht. Des Weiteren haben sich viele auch gedacht, das wenn sie schon dass eine pet kaufen, das andere auch gleich kaufen könnnen. Aufjedenfall hätte die Aktion weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommen ohne die Spenden aktion.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das liegt zum einen daran, dass sich viele sehr wahrscheinlich gedacht haben, das beide Pets als Spende dienen. Habe ich auch erst gedacht. Des Weiteren haben sich viele auch gedacht, das wenn sie schon dass eine pet kaufen, das andere auch gleich kaufen könnnen. Aufjedenfall hätte die Aktion weniger Aufmerksamkeit bekommen ohne die Spenden aktion.



Kann schon sein, aber trotzdem haben sie etwas gespendet viele Firmen spenden nichts, obwohl sie könnten, klar Blizz sollte mehr Spenden, aber ich hoffe dadurch werden sie öfter mal sowas machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Kann schon sein, aber trotzdem haben sie etwas gespendet viele Firmen spenden nichts, obwohl sie könnten, klar Blizz sollte mehr Spenden, aber ich hoffe dadurch werden sie öfter mal sowas machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie ich schon schrieb, gibt es Organisationen/Vereinigungen auf der Welt mit mächtigen einflussreichen Menschen, die täglich 3 Millionen Euro für so Sachen spenden, das wissen die Wenigsten. Die haben das komischerweise irgendwie nicht nötig breit zu treten in den Medien. Aber Blizzard hat das nötig bei 1,1 Millionen.

Spende an sich gut, Hintergrund ist bedauernswert.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon schrieb, gibt es Organisationen/Vereinigungen auf der Welt mit mächtigen einflussreichen Menschen, die täglich 3 Millionen Euro für so Sachen spenden, das wissen die Wenigsten. Die haben das komischerweise irgendwie nicht nötig breit zu treten in den Medien. Aber Blizzard hat das nötig bei 1,1 Millionen.
> 
> Spende an sich gut, Hintergrund ist bedauernswert.



Stimmt, klar der hintergrund hierbei ist echt sehr schlimm, aber ehrlich gesagt ist doch egal ob sie es in die Medien sagen, die 1,1 Millionen sind trotzdem gespendet


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Stimmt, klar der hintergrund hierbei ist echt sehr schlimm, aber ehrlich gesagt ist doch egal ob sie es in die Medien sagen, die 1,1 Millionen sind trotzdem gespendet



Ja, hast du Recht. Es geht mir vorallem um die, die hier einfach alle als herzlose menschen abstempeln, die auch nur irgendwas gegen die Spendenaktion sagen. Aber man sollte halt erstmal nachdenken, ob das wirklich alles Quatsch ist, was da jemand schreibt. 

Geschäfte/Unternehmen/Wer auch immer ziehen immer sehr großen Nutzen aus Spendenaktionen, indem sie es öffentlich breit treten. Dann denken alle Menschen: "Oh toll die tun was, da kauf ich fix ein!". Die wahren guten menschen sind die, die spenden und es nicht nötig haben vor anderen Menschen breit zu treten nach dem Motto : "Seht mich an! Ich habe gespendet! Ich bin ein guter Mensch!".


----------



## Unwissender77 (18. Februar 2010)

Wieso schreibt ihr alle dass Blizz was gespendet hat? vll hätte man es als Spende bezeichnen können, wenn sie im Nachhinein spontan gesagt hätten "ok, 50% der einnahmen spenden wir".
Sie haben sich aber gesagt: kauft einen Pandaren und 50% werden gespendet. Das ist ein Unterschied. sie haben die Kunden dazu gebracht, zu spenden, nicht blizz selbst hat gespendet.
Sie haben einfach für die anderen 50% das Pet erstellt und Gewinn eingeheimst, und sie haben sich an der Werbung bereichert.

Übelnehmen kann man es ihnen nicht, immerhin wird auf diese Art und weise wenigstens mal was gespendet, sonst sind doch alle zu geizig (was nicht heißt, dass ich persöhnlich schon viel gespendet habe^^)
Aber sie dafür zu loben und zu sagen, dass Blizz als Unternehmen gespendet hat, ist eher falsch.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, hast du Recht. Es geht mir vorallem um die, die hier einfach alle als herzlose menschen abstempeln, die auch nur irgendwas gegen die Spendenaktion sagen. Aber man sollte halt erstmal nachdenken, ob das wirklich alles Quatsch ist, was da jemand schreibt.
> 
> Geschäfte/Unternehmen/Wer auch immer ziehen immer sehr großen Nutzen aus Spendenaktionen, indem sie es öffentlich breit treten. Dann denken alle Menschen: "Oh toll die tun was, da kauf ich fix ein!". Die wahren guten menschen sind die, die spenden und es nicht nötig haben vor anderen Menschen breit zu treten nach dem Motto : "Seht mich an! Ich habe gespendet! Ich bin ein guter Mensch!".



dazu sag ich nur eins, die leute hier stempeln nicht die leute ab die dagegen ne meinung haben nein
es geht um diese idioten die meinen das spenden ansich schlecht ist (seite 1 kapitalismus typ da der meint die leben eh nicht mehr lang genug) sowas regt einen auf!


----------



## Zroxx (18. Februar 2010)

Ich muss fast heulen wenn ich sehe wieviele Flamer es gibt.
"Blizzard hat "nur" 1,1 Millionen US Dollar gespendet soche Mistkerle"
Ich wette keine von euch Flamern hat je einen cent für irgendeine Organisation gespendet.
Ihr solltet euch schämen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was Blizzard macht ist eine tolle Sache


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Ich muss fast heulen wenn ich sehe wieviele Flamer es gibt.
> "Blizzard hat "nur" 1,1 Millionen US Dollar gespendet soche Mistkerle"
> Ich wette keine von euch Flamern hat je einen cent für irgendeine Organisation gespendet.
> Ihr solltet euch schämen!
> ...



Ich muss fast heulen, wenn immer wieder solche Spassvögel wie du angetanzt kommen und erstmal kräftig auf die Trommel hauen ohne die Beiträge gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich muss fast heulen, wenn immer wieder solche Spassvögel wie du angetanzt kommen und erstmal kräftig auf die Trommel hauen ohne die Beiträge gelesen zu haben.



Ja das stimmt er hat sie wirklich nicht gelesen^^


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur eins, die leute hier stempeln nicht die leute ab die dagegen ne meinung haben nein
> es geht um diese idioten die meinen das spenden ansich schlecht ist (seite 1 kapitalismus typ da der meint die leben eh nicht mehr lang genug) sowas regt einen auf!



und wo ist jetzt das Problem ? 
Ich Spende auch nicht und werde nie Spenden.

Weil ich eh nicht weis ob mein Geld da ankommt wo es ankommen soll .

Und diese Spinner von Blizzard blähen sich auf das sie 1.1 Mio gespendet haben , wo andere Firmen , Privatpersonen weitaus mehr Spenden aber das nicht an die grosse Glocke hängen.


----------



## Petu (18. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> Und diese Spinner von Blizzard blähen sich auf das sie 1.1 Mio gespendet haben , wo andere Firmen , Privatpersonen weitaus mehr Spenden aber das nicht an die grosse Glocke hängen.



Zum Beispiel wer ? ( Denke an die große Glocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

( Jetzt aber schnell Google anschmeissen ).

BTW: Jaja das sind schon Spinner, die spenden einfach mehr Geld in drei? Monaten wie ich in meinem ganzen Leben nicht bekomme. So böse böse Blizzard.


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wer ?
> 
> ( Jetzt aber schnell Google anschmeissen )



ich brauch Google nicht anschmeissen , aber wenn willst kann ich dir mal ne Liste zusammen stellen die Tage kein Problem.


----------



## Casp (18. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Geschäfte/Unternehmen/Wer auch immer ziehen immer sehr großen Nutzen aus Spendenaktionen, indem sie es öffentlich breit treten. Dann denken alle Menschen: "Oh toll die tun was, da kauf ich fix ein!". Die wahren guten menschen sind die, die spenden und es nicht nötig haben vor anderen Menschen breit zu treten nach dem Motto : "Seht mich an! Ich habe gespendet! Ich bin ein guter Mensch!".



Und die Bedürftigen wird das trotzdem nicht interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Februar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Und die Bedürftigen wird das trotzdem nicht interessieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mal sehen, wann auch der letzte es kapiert, das ich dagegen nichts sage.


----------



## Shizo. (18. Februar 2010)

"Wer seinen Charakteren den Pandarenmönch zur Seite stellt, macht damit auch anderen eine Freude: Bis Anfang des nächsten Jahres werden 50 Prozent des Kaufpreises an die "Make A Wish"-Stiftung gespendet, die schwer erkrankten Kindern lang gehegte Wünsche erfüllt."

Quelle : http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/12773/WoW-Infos-und-Video-zum-Thema-Ingame-Haustiere-gegen-echtes-Geld-im-Shop-Update-Meinungen-von-Spielern-und-Mitgliedern-des-buffed-Teams

Entweder man glaubt Blizzard das 1.1 millionen 50% der Einnahmen sind, oder Blizzard macht nur leere Versprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (18. Februar 2010)

Letzte Woche habe ich vom Einkommen prozentual mehr gespendet als ich bei McDonalds das Wechselgeld in die Krebshilfekiste geworfen habe.

An sich eine gute Sache für die Kinder aber im Endeffekt werden sie für Publicityzwecke benutzt was Blizzard am Ende mehr einbringt.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (18. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> und die stiftung find cih auch net wirklcih was tolles, den kinder ham ja net wirklich lange was davon, da gibts bessere investitionsmöglcihkeiten



bei leuten wie dir wird mir schlecht. 
wenn du eines dieser kinder wärst und jmd würde sagen: "ach der stirbt doch eh bald. des is ne verschwendung von ressourcen dem was gutes zu tun." wie würdest du dich fühlen bzw wie würdest du reagieren ??

denk nach bevor du so etwas schreibst, denn wenn du dass wirklich ernst meinst was du geschrieben hast, bist wirklich richtig krank im kopf !




es ist vollkommen egal wer 1,1 millionen dollar spendet, fakt ist, dass das jede menge geld ist, die auch sinnvoll eingesetzt werden kann. das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

sicher soll man den Kindern auch was gutes tun , aber Kleinigkeiten reichen.

Solln Sie lieber für Krebs / Aids usw. Stiftungen spenden damit retten Sie Millionen Menschen .


----------



## xerkxes (18. Februar 2010)

Porthos schrieb:


> sicher soll man den Kindern auch was gutes tun , aber Kleinigkeiten reichen.
> 
> Solln Sie lieber für Krebs / Aids usw. Stiftungen spenden damit retten Sie Millionen Menschen .



Bei Spenden an Aids-Stiftungen rettet man im Moment und wohl niemals Leben. Aids wird man wohl nur effektiv bekämpfen können indem die Wirte vollständig isoliert oder ausgerottet werden.


----------



## Porthos (18. Februar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei Spenden an Aids-Stiftungen rettet man im Moment und wohl niemals Leben. Aids wird man wohl nur effektiv bekämpfen können indem die Wirte vollständig isoliert oder ausgerottet werden.



richtig im Moment .

Wenn aber genug Geld zur Verfügung steht kann auch die Forschung weiter gehen die dann , Leben rettet.


----------



## Redak (18. Februar 2010)

Deadlift schrieb:


> ... wundern wir uns was aus den anderen 20 Millionen USD geworden ist die sie durch das Teil eingenommen haben.



du weißt aber da 50% spende waren?
1,1 x2 sind für mich immernoch 2,2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ectheltawar (19. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wer ? ( Denke an die große Glocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur ein Beispiel, Bill Gates mit seiner Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation! Gelegentlich hört man mal davon, aber noch nie hat Bill Gates diese Foundation dazu genutzt für MS Werbung zu machen. Ich kenne sogar genug Leute die nichtmal wußten das Bill Gates soviel Geld spendet. Das wäre jetzt nur ein Beispiel.^^

Wer natürlich hier sagt das Geld wäre anderswo besser aufgehoben, sollte wirklich mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken was er da sagt. Die Stiftung (ja, ich kannte sie schon sehr lange vorher) hat Geld dringend nötig. Es sind letztlich nicht nur die Kinder, es sind auch ihre Eltern. Wer selbst Kinder hat wird sich vielleicht Ansatzweise vorstellen können was es für diese bedeutet ein Kind zu haben bei dem die gewissheit besteht das man es selbst wohl überleben wird. Das Geld kann ihnen helfen die begrenzte Zeit besser zu nutzen, etwas das für die Eltern, wie auch die Kindern gut ist. Als Vater eines gesunden Kindes kann ich für diesen Umstand nur dankbar sein und mich über jeden Cent freuen, welcher in diese Stiftung geht um jenen zu helfen die weniger Glück hatten.

Trotz allem kann ich jeden nur schief ankucken der Blizz für diese Aktion auf die Schulter klopft. Blizz mißbraucht hier ganz klar das Leid von Menschen zu eigenen Zwecken. Blizz wußte bereits im Vorfeld das ein InGame-Shop hohe Wellen werfen würde. Die ganze Aktion sollte die Nummer etwas abmildern. Im Grunde empfinde ich sogar das nichtmal verwerflich, das man aus der ganzen Aktion dann aber auch noch kräftig Gewinn abgreift ist schon dreist. Man "spendet" nur 50% des Panda-Verkauf, das andere Pet lässt man direkt außen vor. Somit haben sie gerade mal 25% gespendet (vorrausgesetzt das andere Pet wurde ähnlich oft verkauft), hat also kräftig Gewinn gemacht. Nun stehen die beiden Pets immer noch für 10€ zum Verkauf hat aber ne dicke Marketingaktion laufen "Wir spenden 1,1 Millionen...", während man sich im Hintergrund die Hände reibt und die Gewinne zählt. Gut das es auch Menschen gibt die gerne anderen helfen, auch ohne eine Gegenleistung (siehe zB Bill Gates).


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei Spenden an Aids-Stiftungen rettet man im Moment und wohl niemals Leben. Aids wird man wohl nur effektiv bekämpfen können indem die Wirte vollständig isoliert oder ausgerottet werden.



Wirte isolieren und ausrotten? Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Wirte Menschen sind?


----------



## Vågor1 (19. Februar 2010)

Traurig was für teilweise für ne Scheisse steht.....

Ich finds super das sie das gespendet haben, war ja schon lange angeküdingt und wenn ich mich recht entsinne gab es damals schon genau sone Diskussion mit den typischen "was soll der scheiss" "machen die eh nicht" "quelle?" etc. quatsch-antworten.

Aber war nicht der Mini Kel auch beteiligt, also die Hälfte des Gewinns dessen Verkauf auch?


----------



## Vågor1 (19. Februar 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bei Spenden an Aids-Stiftungen rettet man im Moment und wohl niemals Leben. Aids wird man wohl nur effektiv bekämpfen können indem die Wirte vollständig isoliert oder ausgerottet werden.



Dir ist schon bewusst das das nicht stimmt? Denn die Aids Stiftung hilft schon HIV-Positiv Erkrankten... und das ist noch nicht AIDS (HIV+ führt irgendwann zum ausbruch von AIDS)!!!!!!
Mit den heutigen Medikamenten kann man einem HIV Positiv Erkrankten soweit helfen das er niemals an AIDS stirbt da die Krankheit nie ausbricht und das ist meiner Meinung nach jede Unterstützung wert.....


----------



## dwarf303 (19. Februar 2010)

man was manche hier für ein rotz von sich geben is echt nimemr normal seid doch froh das blizz  es wahr gemacht  hat und das geld spendet  
saubere aktion  blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich glaub langsam manche hier  wollen einfach nur irgend ein dummen comment abgeben und des wars ohne sinn und verstand 
1,1 mille is nich wenig damit kann sehr viel getan werden 
denkt ma erst nach bevor ihr son rotz ablässt 
 ich kenn einige die hiv positiv sind würden die medikamente net sein würds denen nimmer soo gut gehen 
bin frust abbauen weil ich mich echt wunder wie manche leute denken  -.- cu


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

dwarf303 schrieb:


> ...
> ich glaub langsam manche hier wollen einfach nur irgend ein dummen comment abgeben und des wars ohne sinn und verstand
> 1,1 mille is nich wenig damit kann sehr viel getan werden
> ...



Ursprünglich wollte ich hier im Thread schreiben: " Danke für die Info, steht aber auch auf der Startseite von buffed. Und da der Thread kaum Flamepotential bietet, wird er sehr schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden."
Nunja, bezüglich des Flamepotentials hab ich mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## zeph... (19. Februar 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst das das nicht stimmt? Denn die Aids Stiftung hilft schon HIV-Positiv Erkrankten... und das ist noch nicht AIDS (HIV+ führt irgendwann zum ausbruch von AIDS)!!!!!!
> Mit den heutigen Medikamenten kann man einem HIV Positiv Erkrankten soweit helfen das er niemals an AIDS stirbt da die Krankheit nie ausbricht und das ist meiner Meinung nach jede Unterstützung wert.....



da kann ich Vågor nur vollkommen recht geben.

Mädels passt halt mal in der Schule bischen besser auf, bevor ihr hier so große töne spuckt und ne gute sache nieder macht. klar nimmt blizzard für sich geld ein is immer noch ne firma nicht die wohlfahrt/Caritas, ändert trotzdem nichts dran das kranken bedürftigen menschen damit geholfen wurde/wird. Was hier manche fürn hirnlosen rotz von sich geben ist echt abnormal.


----------



## Nania (19. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es gut, dass Blizzard 1,1 Millionen Euro aus ihrem Erlös gespendet haben. 
Die Leute, die das hier nicht gut heißen, kann ich nicht verstehen und will ich nicht verstehen. 
Da wird mir glatt schlecht bei. 
Schließlich hätte Blizzard auch gar nichts spenden können. 
Und von "an die große Glocke hängen" kann eigentlich auch nich wirklich die Rede sein, Buffed und diverse andere Spieleforen sind nämlich nicht die "Große Glocke". Wenn ich nicht irgendwo in einer größeren Zeitung davon lese, dann sagt Blizzard das sowieso nur Interessenten..... 

Spenden ist immer eine gute Sache! Egal wer spendet und egal wieviel. Außerdem habt ihr doch alle keine Ahnung von den tatsächlich laufenden Kosten von Blizzard - ich übrigens auch nicht - und maße mich deshalb gar nicht an, zu sagen, wieviel das jetzt tatsächlich ist und wieviel Blizzard hätte spenden könne. 
Ihr müsst aber auch überlegen, dass Blizzard eben nicht die Wohlfahrt, sondern ein gewinninteressiertes Unternehmen ist. Wem das nicht passt, der soll nach China oder Kuba auswandern - nicht dass es da hintergründig viel anders wäre.... 

Der Petverkauf stört doch spieltechnisch keine Sau. Ich find den kleinen Pandaren süß, und wenn ich ihn haben will, muss ich eben 10 Euro zahlen. Wem es das wert ist - soll er es tun. Solange keine Items verkauft werden, die im Spiel direkt was bringen (also Tokens o.ä.) ist mir schnurz piep egal, was Blizzard im Shop verkauft.


----------



## Unwissender77 (19. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wirte isolieren und ausrotten? Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Wirte Menschen sind?


Die Wirte sind immernoch diese T-Helferzellen. Und da hat er Recht, nur wenn man es schafft die infizierten zu isolieren (was momentan unmöglich ist) kann man die Krankheit komplett besiegen. Sonst ist man sein Leben lang auf Medikamente angewiesen, die die Krankheit in Schach halten (naja, besser als sterben, aber man ist nicht geheilt...)
Falls der von dir zitierte tatsächlich die Menschen selbst gemeint hat, ist deine Empörung natürlich angebracht


----------



## MrGimbel (19. Februar 2010)

Unwissender77 schrieb:


> Die Wirte sind immernoch diese T-Helferzellen. Und da hat er Recht, nur wenn man es schafft die infizierten zu isolieren (was momentan unmöglich ist) kann man die Krankheit komplett besiegen. Sonst ist man sein Leben lang auf Medikamente angewiesen, die die Krankheit in Schach halten (naja, besser als sterben, aber man ist nicht geheilt...)
> Falls der von dir zitierte tatsächlich die Menschen selbst gemeint hat, ist deine Empörung natürlich angebracht



Hmmm, und wenn man die T-Lymphocyten isoliert und ausrottet, was hat man dann? 
AIDS! Der HIV zerstört ja gerade die für die Immunantwort wichtigen Zellen, was dann zum Immundefizietären Syndrom führt.

Außerdem sind alle Zellen mit CD4-Oberflächenproteine vom Virus infizierbar. Die einzige Möglichkeit HIV zu bekämpfen, besteht darin dessen Vermehrungszyklus zu unterbrechen.

Und sorry, wenn jemand behauptet, die Wirte seien T-Zelle, dann ist das einfach nur eine verquere Haarspalterei.


----------



## Scharamo (19. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja, solche Sachen sind natürlich immer toll um so etwas wie einen Petshop zu rechtfertigen. Bin mal gespannt, welcher Shop als Nächstes kommt.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt und böse Beleidigungen auch.


----------



## Petu (19. Februar 2010)

Es geht doch Schlußendlich darum das jemand eine Menge Geld an Bedürftige gespendet hat, ob da nun Publicity bei rauskommt oder nicht, ist doch völlig nebensächlich. Fakt ist doch, das das Geld offensichtlich angekommen ist und *hilft*. Das ist doch das was überhaupt nur zählt.  Was gibts denn da noch zu diskutieren? Glaubt Ihr tatsächlich das Blizzard wesentlich weniger Geld eingenommen hätte wenn da nicht die Spende drin gewesen wäre? Beispiel: Mir war zum Start überhaupt nicht bewusst, das da was gespendet werden sollte.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (19. Februar 2010)

Klar ist das für Blizzward auch Werbung, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das in spätestens zwei Wochen irgendeiner geschriehen hätte:

"Blizz wollte doch einen Teil der Einnahmen aus dem Petverkauf spenden. Warum gibt es dazu bis heute keine Nachricht?
Haben die sich das Geld etwas doch eingesteckt und das war alles nur Show?"

Aber es ist wie immer, man kann es niemals jedem recht machen.

Jemand hatte geschrieben, das sein Vater spendet und das sowas auch nicht publik gemacht wird. Da muss ich ihm recht geben. Allerdings finde ich, das die Pet-Käufer das Recht haben, zu wissen, das Blizz das Geld an die Organisation ausgezahlt hat. Und das sowas nicht im stillen Kämmerchen sondern schön Pressewirksam geschieht, sollte doch niemanden wundern. Andererseits rückt damit die Organisation auch ein Stück weiter in die Öffentlichkeit und der ein oder andere überlegt vielleicht auch mal 10 € oder Dollar an diese oder eine andere gemeinnützige Einrichtung zu spenden. Gebrauchen können die das Geld auf jeden Fall.

Und falls jemand fragt: Ja ich habe den Panda letztes Jahr gekauft. Nicht vorranging aus Wohltätigkeit, aber es war trotzdem schön zu wissen, das man einen kleinen Beitrag für die armen Kinder geleistet hat.


----------



## Lindhberg (19. Februar 2010)

dem deutschen kleingärtnertum ist es eben wichtig das eine spende absolut selbstlos ist - nur dann und wirklich NUR dann ist sie eine echte spende die aus reinem herzen kommt .....

ich bezweifle allerdings ob es den hilfsbedürftigen wichtig ist ob das essen und die medikamente von einem seligen engel oder einem zigarrerauchendem kapitalisten stammen - wollte das einfach mal so sagen

cheers 



p.s. jeder der weniger als 1,1 millionen gespendet hat sollte sich vornehm enthalten wie es ein guterzogener mensch zu tun pflegt


----------



## Vertil (19. Februar 2010)

Ich finde gut, dass Blizzard das Geld gespendet hat. 
Klar haben die das nicht nur aus Spaß gemacht, sonder auch, um ihr Image bisschen aufzupolieren aber dass sie überhaupt etwas gespendet haben ist doch schön.
Leider ist die Spende nur völlig wirkungslos, weil das Geld sowieso irgendo versickert. Wer kann schon nachprüfen welche Wege das Geld nimmt, über welche Konten es geht...? Jeder, der mit dem Geld zu tun hat zweigt bisschen für sich ab und bei den Kindern, für die es eigentlich ist, bekommen so gut wie nichts. Aus diesen Grund spenede ich auch kein Geld mehr, nicht für Haiti, nicht für totkranke Kinder, nicht für Schulen in Afrika. Ganz einfach, weil ich nicht weiß, welche Wege mein Geld nimmt und vielel davon wirklich bei den Bedürftigen ankommt. 
Beispiel Afrika: Die Regierung dort sind so korrupt; bei den Bedürftigen kommt kein Geld an, weil sich die Regeirung alles schnappt. Wenn man allerdings Sachwerte, wie Decken oder Spielzeug spenden würde, käme das auch bei den bedürftigen Menschen an. Was wollen die korrupten Regierungen mit Decken oder Spielzeug? Die wollen allein Geld, nur Geld, nichts anderes. Also werden Sachwerte, wie Decken oder Spielzeug für diese Leute uninteressant. 
Wenn ich den Obdachlosen hier in Deutschland etwas gutes tun will spende ich keine 100 € sondern geh in einen Laden, kaufe für 100 € Sachen und schmeis die in so nen Sammelcontainer. Genauso müsste man das auf der ganzen Welt machen, dann hätten die Bedürftigen wirklich etwas von unseren Spenden.


----------



## Seryma (19. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt einiges durchgelesen & muss sagen, das meiste ist echt purer Schwachsinn... 

z. B. ".. ich finde es ist eine Schande, wie totkranke Kinder für Marketingzwecke missbraucht werden."

Meinst du das interessiert die Kinder?! 1,1 Millionen (!) Dollar... das ist eine 7-stellige Zahl: *1.100.000 $* !!!

Die armen Menschen dieser Welt freuen sich unwahrscheinlich über ein wenig Kleingeld & bei so einer riesigen Summe kann endlich einmal geholfen werden! Vielleicht nicht allen, aber zumindest einem Teil!

Also freut euch mit für diese Menschen, denn Ihnen wird es dank dem Geld ein wenig besser gehen!


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt einiges durchgelesen & muss sagen, das meiste ist echt purer Schwachsinn...
> 
> z. B. ".. ich finde es ist eine Schande, wie totkranke Kinder für Marketingzwecke missbraucht werden."
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sie haben soeben die goldene Statue für vollkommene Ignoranz gewonnen.

Hättest du meine Beiträge auch nur ansatzweise gelesen und auch verstanden, dann wüsstest du, dass ich nirgendswo irgendetwas gegen die Spende selbst schreibe. Natürlich ist es toll das überhaupt so viel gespendet wird. Geld ist Geld und es kommt (so hoffe ich) diesen Kindern zu Gute. Wo habe ich dagegen etwas eingewendet ?

Was ich zu sagen versuche ist, das trotz all diesen guten Tatsachen, die Spende von einem meiner Meinung nach schattenhaften Hintergrundbild begleitet wird. Wie ich jetzt schon mehrmals schrieb, gibt es wirklich Organisationen die täglich 3 Millionen spenden für solche Zwecke. Es geht hierbei nicht um die Menge, sondern um die Art und Weise. Denn wer kennt diese Organisationen bzw. die genauen Personen ? Die spenden einfach, weil sie es für die kranken Kinder tun, nicht um in der Öffentlichkeit als guter Mensch dazu stehen und das Image aufzu polieren.

Sehr ihr, es ist einfach extrem schwer etwas gegen den Hintergrund solcher Spenden zu sagen ohne dabei die geballte Wut von den ganzen "Gutmenschen" auf sich zu ziehen. Nach dem Motto: "Der sagt was gegen spenden der ist ein Unmensch!" und umgekehrt: "WoW die Spenden, die haben echt Herz" und dann wiederrum aus der Sicht des Spendenden: "Seht mich an, ich habe gespendet, ich bin ein guter Mensch, seht mich an und wenn ihr viel bei mir kauft, wird noch mehr für kranke Kinder getan, also kauft schön und werdet zu einem besseren Menschen!"

Für mich ist es ein Fakt, dass hier das Argument totkranker Kinder in Verbindung mit Spenden eindeutig zu Marketingzwecken missbraucht wurden. 50% hat sich Blizzard noch selbst in die Tasche gesteckt. Genutzt wurde das Ganze um den Pet Shop bzw. den Kauf attraktiv zu machen und den Pet Shop besser zu rechtfertigen. Denn mit diesem totschlag Argument: "Wir spenden wir sind toll und wer was gegen sagt ist ein böser Mensch ohne Herz" fäll es schwer Kritik zu üben ohne den Zorn der breiten Masse auf sich zu ziehen. Dieser Thread ist der perfekte Beweis, denn jeder der hier etwas gegen die traurigen Hintergründe der Aktion gesagt hat, wurde mindestens einmal als herzloser Mensch bezeichnet.


Dennoch ist es einfach wahr. Solche Aktionen gehören zum Kapitalismus dazu. Der Kunde läuft an einem Gechäft vorbei. Er sieht ein Plakat: "Mit IHREM Einkauf helfen sie totkranken Kindern". Dadurch ist man automatisch animierter mal da etwas zu kaufen, denn man möchte ja was für die gute Sache tun. Dennoch ist der Hintergedanke stehts, das durch solche Aktionen immer mehr Kunden herangezogen werden.

Sicher kommt das Geld an, so oder so und das ist auch gut so. Aber die Art und Weise die nötig ist, damit es ankommt, ist...traurig. Wer wirklich etwas gutes tun will, spendet freiwillig an eine zuverlässige Organisation. Die wirklichen guten Menschen sie die, die spenden können, ohne es öffentlich breit treten zu müssen.

Das solche Aktionen stattfinden müssen, damit sich irgendjemand überhaupt erstmal erbarmt irgendetwas zu spenden, das ist eine traurige Tatsache.


----------



## Andoral1990 (20. Februar 2010)

jah super...  wenn ich wirklich was gutes tun will dann spende ich direkt an so eine organisation...  

wer sich so nen mönch kauft um zu spenden hat nen schuss an der waffel.


----------



## Leviathan666 (20. Februar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> jah super... wenn ich wirklich was gutes tun will dann spende ich direkt an so eine organisation...
> 
> wer sich so nen mönch kauft um zu spenden hat nen schuss an der waffel.



Tja, warum sollte ich auch mir UND ein paar hundert Kindern auf der Welt was gutes tun?

BTW: Blizz hat es garnicht nötig, sich durch Spenden noch mehr Publicity einzubringen.


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Das solche Aktionen stattfinden müssen, damit sich irgendjemand überhaupt erstmal erbarmt irgendetwas zu spenden, das ist eine traurige Tatsache.*



Du sagst es doch selbst und widersprichst deinen eigenen Behauptungen.
Viele Menschen sehen das Gute hinter den Werbeaktionen und kaufen nur um damit ihr schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen, da sie sonst nie spenden.
Den Menschen auf Haiti geht es seit Jahrzehnten schlecht. Doch dieses Erdbeben kürzlich und die damit verbundene Medienpräsenz, die grauenhaften Bilder der Verwüstung dort und die Schilderungen anwesender Reporter erweichen unser Herz und treiben uns zur Bank, um eine Spende auf den Weg zu schicken.
So ist es nunmal in dieser Welt. Die wenigsten Menschen spenden grundsätzlich, dafür die meisten erst wenn sie solche Bilder sehen und auf das Elend aufmerksam gemacht werden. Wenn sie zudem auch selbst noch etwas von ihrer Spende haben...umso besser.

Bill Gates hat bis heute ungefähr 7,5 Milliarden Dollar seines Privatvermögens gespendet. Er und seine Frau haben eine Stiftung gegründet, die über 29 Milliarden Dollar verfügt und sie unterstützen damit die Behandlung und Bekämpfung von Krankheiten in der ganzen Welt. Googlet doch selbst mal, wieviele Kritiker dieser Mann deswegen hat.
Es war schon immer so...Gutes hat nie nur Befürworter.


----------



## Shadria (20. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> ....
> und die stiftung find cih auch net wirklcih was tolles, den kinder ham ja net wirklich lange was davon, da gibts bessere investitionsmöglcihkeiten



Wenn ich sowas lese, könnte ich kotzen..... leider verbieten meine gute Kinderstube und die Forenregeln dir das zu sagen, was ich von dir halte.

Spenden für Kinder ist eine super Sache... da gibts doch nichts zu diskutieren.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

FiedlerJ schrieb:


> Der Pandarenmönch lässt Wünsche wahr werden
> 
> 
> *Blizzard Entertainment spendet dem Verein „Make-A-Wish Foundation®" 1,1 Millionen US-Dollar *
> ...




einfach um noch einmal daran zu erinnern worum es geht - well done blizzard !


----------



## Kramatieklärher (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 und Porthas haben bereits alles dazu gesagt... Achja und wegen so typen wie der auf der ersten Seite der mit Kapitalismus kommt, hab ich mir schon öfters überlegt aus der Buffed Community auszusteigen, weils mir dan einfach zu blöd wird.


----------



## Andoral1990 (20. Februar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Tja, warum sollte ich auch mir UND ein paar hundert Kindern auf der Welt was gutes tun?
> 
> BTW: Blizz hat es garnicht nötig, sich durch Spenden noch mehr Publicity einzubringen.





ne stunde massage und 10 euro spende an sos kinderdörfer... schon haste was für dich und für andere.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Du sagst es doch selbst und widersprichst deinen eigenen Behauptungen.
> Viele Menschen sehen das Gute hinter den Werbeaktionen und kaufen nur um damit ihr schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen, da sie sonst nie spenden.
> Den Menschen auf Haiti geht es seit Jahrzehnten schlecht. Doch dieses Erdbeben kürzlich und die damit verbundene Medienpräsenz, die grauenhaften Bilder der Verwüstung dort und die Schilderungen anwesender Reporter erweichen unser Herz und treiben uns zur Bank, um eine Spende auf den Weg zu schicken.
> So ist es nunmal in dieser Welt. Die wenigsten Menschen spenden grundsätzlich, dafür die meisten erst wenn sie solche Bilder sehen und auf das Elend aufmerksam gemacht werden. Wenn sie zudem auch selbst noch etwas von ihrer Spende haben...umso besser.
> ...



Wo widerspreche ich mir ? Und das überall wo Gutes getan wird Kritik herrscht kann ich nicht nach vollziehen. Ich würde niemals einen Bill Gates für sowas kritisieren, ganz einfach weil er es nicht nötig hat breit zu treten. Ich hätte mir halt gewünscht, das Blizzard den Mönch zum Verkauf angeboten hätte und sie den gesamten Erlös gespendet hätten. Das ist ein dämlicher Pixelklumpen der wahrscheinlich in sehr kurzer Zeit mal programmiert wurde. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Och wie schlimm, Blizzard will Geld verdienen!" Das Argument zählt hier für mich nicht. Denn wenn man spenden will sollte man richtig spenden und nicht so halbe Sachen machen, um am Ende noch Gewinn aus der Sache zu ziehen, nur weil es um totkrank Kinder geht. Die 10 Euro hätte man genausogut an irgendeine Aktion spenden können, stattdessen muss so ein billiges Pet gekauft werden. Die Hälfte davon, von diesen 10 Euro werden die Kinder nie sehen. Hätten diejenigen, die den Mönch gekauft hätten die 10 Euro direkt irgendwo hingespendet, dann hätten die Kinder mehr davon gehabt.

Für mich ist das, bei aller Liebe zu diesen Kindern und der hohen Summe, dennoch eine traurige Aktion, die mir aufzeigt, was Unternehmen alles tun, nur um den Einkauf anzukurbeln.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wo widerspreche ich mir ? Und das überall wo Gutes getan wird Kritik herrscht kann ich nicht nach vollziehen. Ich würde niemals einen Bill Gates für sowas kritisieren, ganz einfach weil er es nicht nötig hat breit zu treten. Ich hätte mir halt gewünscht, das Blizzard den Mönch zum Verkauf angeboten hätte und sie den gesamten Erlös gespendet hätten. Das ist ein dämlicher Pixelklumpen der wahrscheinlich in sehr kurzer Zeit mal programmiert wurde. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "Och wie schlimm, Blizzard will Geld verdienen!" Das Argument zählt hier für mich nicht. Denn wenn man spenden will sollte man richtig spenden und nicht so halbe Sachen machen, um am Ende noch Gewinn aus der Sache zu ziehen, nur weil es um totkrank Kinder geht. Die 10 Euro hätte man genausogut an irgendeine Aktion spenden können, stattdessen muss so ein billiges Pet gekauft werden. Die Hälfte davon, von diesen 10 Euro werden die Kinder nie sehen. Hätten diejenigen, die den Mönch gekauft hätten die 10 Euro direkt irgendwo hingespendet, dann hätten die Kinder mehr davon gehabt.
> 
> Für mich ist das, bei aller Liebe zu diesen Kindern und der hohen Summe, dennoch eine traurige Aktion, die mir aufzeigt, was Unternehmen alles tun, nur um den Einkauf anzukurbeln.



und du? wieviel hast du mit deinem ehrlichen riesenglücksbärherz schon gespendet? sorry das ich so giftig werde aber ich finde leute wie dich einfach nur unverschämt und anmaßend 


fast schon komisch das du eine spende in millionenhöhe als "traurige aktion" bezeichnest


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> und du? wieviel hast du mit deinem ehrlichen riesenglücksbärherz schon gespendet? sorry das ich so giftig werde aber ich finde leute wie dich einfach nur unverschämt und anmaßend
> 
> 
> fast schon komisch das du eine spende in millionenhöhe als "traurige aktion" bezeichnest



Sagmal, gibt es hier 100erte von Leuten wie dich ? Guck mal meinen letzten Satz an. Ich kritisiere die HINTERGRÜNDE, ist dieses Wort so schwer zu verstehen ? Ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, das ich nicht die SPENDE selber kritisiere ? Anscheinend schon. Und du weisst rein garnichts über mich und wieviel ich spende. Denn ich spende und ich spende oft. Aber allein das ich mich dazu rechtfertigen muss ist schon bedauerlich.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sagmal, gibt es hier 100erte von Leuten wie dich ? Guck mal meinen letzten Satz an. Ich kritisiere die HINTERGRÜNDE, ist dieses Wort so schwer zu verstehen ? Ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, das ich nicht die SPENDE selber kritisiere ? Anscheinend schon. Und du weisst rein garnichts über mich und wieviel ich spende. Denn ich spende und ich spende oft. Aber allein das ich mich dazu rechtfertigen muss ist schon bedauerlich.




das ist wunderbar dass du spendest....... wahrscheinlich nerven mich einfach leute die immer an jedem scheiss rumnörgeln müssen und nicht einfach sagen können das es einfach ne coole aktion war 1,1 mio. zu spenden

wenn ich das schon höre "ich kritisiere die hintergründe"  aha DU kennst also "die hintergründe"  aber hey! du wirfst mir zurecht vor nichts über dich zu wissen ........... einverstanden. nur : (dein argument) du weisst rein garnichts über die spenden von blizzard (genausowenig wie ich nichts von deinen weiß - bzw nur das was du gerade preisgegeben hast) 


p.s. last post - ich bin auch einfach wahnsinnig schlecht gelaunt (verkatert)


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> das ist wunderbar dass du spendest....... wahrscheinlich nerven mich einfach leute die immer an jedem scheiss rumnörgeln müssen und nicht einfach sagen können das es einfach ne coole aktion war 1,1 mio. zu spenden
> 
> wenn ich das schon höre "ich kritisiere die hintergründe" aha DU kennst also "die hintergründe" aber hey! du wirfst mir zurecht vor nichts über dich zu wissen ........... einverstanden. nur : (dein argument) du weisst rein garnichts über die spenden von blizzard (genausowenig wie ich nichts von deinen weiß - bzw nur das was du gerade preisgegeben hast)



Mit jemandem, der so einen Ton an den Tag wirft sehe ich es nicht ein zu diskutieren, schönen Tag noch.


----------



## Ectheltawar (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Sagmal, gibt es hier 100erte von Leuten wie dich ? Guck mal meinen letzten Satz an. Ich kritisiere die HINTERGRÜNDE, ist dieses Wort so schwer zu verstehen ? Ist es so schwer nachzuvollziehen, das ich nicht die SPENDE selber kritisiere ? Anscheinend schon. Und du weisst rein garnichts über mich und wieviel ich spende. Denn ich spende und ich spende oft. Aber allein das ich mich dazu rechtfertigen muss ist schon bedauerlich.


Gib es einfach auf, manch einer kommt aus seinem denken nicht raus und würde Blizz sogar noch dann verteidigen wenn sie Gelder der Rüstungsindustrie "spenden". Den Sinn einer Spende scheinen die meisten einfach nicht zu verstehen. Eine Spende "schadet" im Regelfall den Spendenden, indem es ihm etwas beraubt. Sprich wenn ich 10&#8364; spende, fehlen mir diese 10&#8364; für andere Dinge. Natürlich kann ich auc diese 10&#8364; von der Steuer absetzen, aber letztlich fehlt mir am Ende Geld in der Tasche, das ich auf anderem Wege verdient habe. Da Blizz aber an der ganzen Aktion sogar noch verdient, und nein das hier ist nichtmal eine Ausgeben was Reinkommt-Aktion, ist es auch keine echte Spende, nicht im Sinne des Wortes.

Auch ich habe mehrfach erwähnt das ich es klasse finde das hier 1,1 Millionen bei den Kindern ankommt und ich freue mich für diese Kinder, aber klopfe ich dafür sicherlich nicht Blizz auf die Schulter, nicht wenn sie letztlich an dem Leider der Kinder Gewinn machen. Wer das nicht sehen will ist einfach Ignorant. Das zeigt aber nur mal wieder das ein großteil der Blizz-Fans absolut blind für jegliche Verfehlung dieser Firma sind. So toll die Aktion auch für die Kinder ist, macht es Blizz einfach nicht zum "Gutmenschen", ganz einfach weil man aus der ganzen Aktion Profit für sich selber schlägt. Würden sie alles Spenden was reinkommt abzüglich der geringen Produktionskosten sähre die Sache bereits anders aus.

Aber wie gesagt, hier macht es keinen Sinn, die wenigsten verstehen hier was wir meinen, geschweige den was Blizz hier abgezogen hat.



> wenn ich das schon höre "ich kritisiere die hintergründe" aha DU kennst also "die hintergründe" aber hey! du wirfst mir zurecht vor nichts über dich zu wissen ........... einverstanden. nur : (dein argument) du weisst rein garnichts über die spenden von blizzard (genausowenig wie ich nichts von deinen weiß - bzw nur das was du gerade preisgegeben hast)


Das ist es was ich meine mit blind......
Ist doch eine simple Rechnung, Blizz bietet 2 Pets an, von einem bieten sie für einen beschränkt Zeit an das 50% gespendet werden. Die ganze Aktion mit der Spende wird aber von Beginn an zur einführung des neuen InGame-Shops von Blizz dafür genutzt die Wogen zu glätten welche aufkochen durch eben das einführen eines InGame-Shops. Rechnerisch bleiben also 75% (vorrausgesetzt beide Pts würden ähnlich oft verkauft, was aber nach Umfragen wohl nicht der Fall ist das sie nur das "unbeliebtere" als Spendenaktion genutzt haben) des Umsatzes in der Firma und auch wo die Aktion vorbei ist kosten die Pets nach wie vor 10&#8364;. Ich denke die Hintergründe sind doch mehr als offensichtlich, oder?


----------



## Merlinhh (20. Februar 2010)

Also, 
Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und jeder der selbständig ist oder jemals war, kann das nachvollziehen, warum und wieso Alles Geld kostet.
Sollte durch so einen Mönch Geld gespendet werden könnne, fein, allerdings nicht schlimm, wenns nicht so wäre.

Wer nur spenden will, sollte dies direkt tun und mal überlegen das Geld in Deutschland zu lassen, denn auch hier herrschen Zustände bei Kindern, die an 3. Welt grenzen.

Was und wieso und warum Blizzard irgendetwas tut, weiß hier Niemand und dieses Halbwissen bzw. das nicht Wissen, was oft zur Schau getragen wird ist einfach nur unnütz und teilweise nur dumm und Dummheit ist gefährlich , vor allen Dingen gepaart mit Arroganz.
Fragt den Vorstand bei Blizz, der ist der Einzige der es euch sagen kann,warum und wieso, jede andere Quelle ist uninteressant. 

Und Meinungen sind nun mal wie gewissen Körperöffnungen, jeder hat sie.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Gib es einfach auf, manch einer kommt aus seinem denken nicht raus und würde Blizz sogar noch dann verteidigen wenn sie Gelder der Rüstungsindustrie "spenden". Den Sinn einer Spende scheinen die meisten einfach nicht zu verstehen. Eine Spende "schadet" im Regelfall den Spendenden, indem es ihm etwas beraubt. Sprich wenn ich 10€ spende, fehlen mir diese 10€ für andere Dinge. Natürlich kann ich auc diese 10€ von der Steuer absetzen, aber letztlich fehlt mir am Ende Geld in der Tasche, das ich auf anderem Wege verdient habe. Da Blizz aber an der ganzen Aktion sogar noch verdient, und nein das hier ist nichtmal eine Ausgeben was Reinkommt-Aktion, ist es auch keine echte Spende, nicht im Sinne des Wortes.
> 
> Auch ich habe mehrfach erwähnt das ich es klasse finde das hier 1,1 Millionen bei den Kindern ankommt und ich freue mich für diese Kinder, aber klopfe ich dafür sicherlich nicht Blizz auf die Schulter, nicht wenn sie letztlich an dem Leider der Kinder Gewinn machen. Wer das nicht sehen will ist einfach Ignorant. Das zeigt aber nur mal wieder das ein großteil der Blizz-Fans absolut blind für jegliche Verfehlung dieser Firma sind. So toll die Aktion auch für die Kinder ist, macht es Blizz einfach nicht zum "Gutmenschen", ganz einfach weil man aus der ganzen Aktion Profit für sich selber schlägt. Würden sie alles Spenden was reinkommt abzüglich der geringen Produktionskosten sähre die Sache bereits anders aus.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, hier macht es keinen Sinn, die wenigsten verstehen hier was wir meinen, geschweige den was Blizz hier abgezogen hat.




ich sgate ja schon das ich etwas verkatert bin.....  vielleicht hab ich deshalb auch eine etwas aggressive grundstimung und steh evtl deshalb etwas auf der leitung 

frage: als du sagtest das "ein großteil der Blizz-Fans absolut blind für jegliche Verfehlung dieser Firma sind". was ist in diesem fall die verfehlung blizzards?


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Merlinhh schrieb:


> Also,
> Blizzard ist ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen und jeder der selbständig ist oder jemals war, kann das nachvollziehen, warum und wieso Alles Geld kostet.
> Sollte durch so einen Mönch Geld gespendet werden könnne, fein, allerdings nicht schlimm, wenns nicht so wäre.
> 
> ...



Wenn 50% an Blizzard gehen, dann sind die Hintergründe ja selbst für einen geistig Behinderten sichtbar. Und ja "GEwinnorintiertes Unternehmen" ist schon gut.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Das ist es was ich meine mit blind......
> Ist doch eine simple Rechnung, Blizz bietet 2 Pets an, von einem bieten sie für einen beschränkt Zeit an das 50% gespendet werden. Die ganze Aktion mit der Spende wird aber von Beginn an zur einführung des neuen InGame-Shops von Blizz dafür genutzt die Wogen zu glätten welche aufkochen durch eben das einführen eines InGame-Shops. Rechnerisch bleiben also 75% (vorrausgesetzt beide Pts würden ähnlich oft verkauft, was aber nach Umfragen wohl nicht der Fall ist das sie nur das "unbeliebtere" als Spendenaktion genutzt haben) des Umsatzes in der Firma und auch wo die Aktion vorbei ist kosten die Pets nach wie vor 10€. Ich denke die Hintergründe sind doch mehr als offensichtlich, oder?



also wäre es in deinem /eurem sinne gewesen blizzard hätte einfach nicht gespendet?


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn 50% an Blizzard gehen, dann sind die Hintergründe ja selbst für einen geistig Behinderten sichtbar. Und ja "GEwinnorintiertes Unternehmen" ist schon gut.



also darf es keine situation geben bei der 2 parteien gewinnen? (blizzard / die kinder ) 

falls unklar ist was ich meine: wenn dich der hintergrund stört das blizzard 2 fliegen mit einer klappe schlägt und etwas gutes mit etwas nützlichem verbindet dann schlussfolgere ich daraus das du der meinung bist das es keine stuation geben darf bei der 2 parteine gewinnen


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> also darf es keine situation geben bei der 2 parteien gewinnen? (blizzard / die kinder )



Lindhberg, merkst du eigentlich, was für eine ungeheuere Ignoranz du hier an den Tag legst ? Du ignorierst, alles, was hier in den Kommentaren geschrieben wird und richtest es so aus, das es dir am Besten passt. Du verstehst es einfach nicht, was wir zu sagen versuchen. Stattdessen behauptest du immer noch Steif und fest wir wären gegen die Spende an sich. Ich habe selten so viel Ingoranz gesehen. Würde ich es nicht besser wissen, würde ich dich als Troll einstufen.

Bitte, lies dir mal die Kommentare ernsthaf durch, denk dann nach und schreibe erst dann, bevor du etwas schreibst, was wir überhaupt nicht behauptet haben.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Lindhberg, merkst du eigentlich, was für eine ungeheuere Ignoranz du hier an den Tag legst ? Du ignorierst, alles, was hier in den Kommentaren geschrieben wird und richtest es so aus, das es dir am Besten passt. Du verstehst es einfach nicht, was wir zu sagen versuchen. Stattdessen behauptest du immer noch Steif und fest wir wären gegen die Spende an sich. Ich habe selten so viel Ingoranz gesehen. Würde ich es nicht besser wissen, würde ich dich als Troll einstufen.
> 
> Bitte, lies dir mal die Kommentare ernsthaf durch, denk dann nach und schreibe erst dann, bevor du etwas schreibst, was wir überhaupt nicht behauptet haben.




ich habe schon rausgehört das du /ihr nicht gegen die spende seit und ich habe auch nie das gegenteil behauptet..........
 ich verstehe einfach die kritik an blizzard nicht. 


als ich ich kann einfach logisch nicht erklären wie dieser fall gleichzeitig gut (die spende) und schlecht (die hintergründe) sein soll.
was stört an einer situation mit 2 gewinnern? das ist eigentlich meine frage!


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Februar 2010)

Najo ich verstehe grad momentan beide parteien hier
Meleus hat total recht blizz wollte eig. nur Geld und Image aufpolieren sonst würden sie 100% spenden, den immerhin haben sie genug Geld, und der Pixelklumpen hat Nicht gerade viel gekostet
aber andersrum müsst ihr sehen das die meisten menschen garnicht spenden, somit zieht blizz menschen ab die nicht spenden, und spenden für die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn ihr versteht was ich meine
aber ich bin der strikten meinung, das ihr darüber nicht viel diskutieren musst, im endeffekt hilft es eh nix
(sry wenn das ignorant ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Najo ich verstehe grad momentan beide parteien hier
> Meleus hat total recht blizz wollte eig. nur Geld und Image aufpolieren sonst würden sie 100% spenden, den immerhin haben sie genug Geld, und der Pixelklumpen hat Nicht gerade viel gekostet
> aber andersrum müsst ihr sehen das die meisten menschen garnicht spenden, somit zieht blizz menschen ab die nicht spenden, und spenden für die
> 
> ...




eigentlich hast recht.......... wahrscheinlich ist das besser .......

kann gut sein das ich heute auch all das bin was die vorposter in ihren geheimsten gedanken von mir denken ............ herrenabend (da wird es immer etwas wilder)


----------



## Skyler93 (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus viel kanst du nicht machen, du kannst ne umfrage starten und versuchen leute zu überreden (du siehst wie schwer das hier ist) und dann blizz an mail schreiben, oder was auch immer
Aber allein das zu schaffen wird dir mehr als nur schwer sein, und bestimmt mehr als nur zeit kosten, und im endeffekt wirst du so schnell leider nichts erreichen -.-
So hard das auch Klingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. Februar 2010)

ich find es traurig was für ein arrogantes geschwafel hier manche vom stapel lassen. 
Fakt ist das Blizzard von anfang an angekündigt hjat 50% des Erlöses vom Pet Shop zu spenden. Dass nun gerade der Pandaren Mönch 1,1 Mio eingebracht hat ist LEDIGLICH EIN BEISPIEL wie gut dieser Shop angekommen ist. Sicherlich hat der Mini Kel genau so viel eingebracht. Ich find es keine Schande dass Blizzard damit sich auch selbst bereichert, schließlich ist Blizz ein Unternehmen welches Profit macht.

Es ist auch logisch dass die Spende von der Steuer abgesetzt wird, wieso auch nicht? Wollt ihr blizz nun dafür verurteilen weil sie anderen was gutes tun?

1,1 Millionen Dollar sind eine Menge Holz und einem Kranken Kind damit einen Wunsch zu erfüllen ist eine sehr gute sache. 

Sicherlich werden sich diese Kinder nicht wie unser eins ne Playstation 3 oder ne Wii wünschen und dazu 30 Spiele, nein diesen Kindern reicht schon ein Teddy oder eine ärztliche Behandlung was mit dem Geld durchaus erreicht werden kann.

daher find ich es super was Blizz da macht.

mfg


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> und die stiftung find cih auch net wirklcih was tolles, den kinder ham ja net wirklich lange was davon, da gibts bessere investitionsmöglcihkeiten



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, die kohle sollte man besser in erweiterte Forschungen an unheilbaren Krankheiten stecken, dann bräuchten die Kinder keinen letzten Wunsch erfüllt kriegen...




Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Worauf er hinaus will ist wohl das sie angekündigt haben 50% des Umsatzes zu stiften, das ist zB einer der gründe warum mein Bruder es gekauft hatte. Würden sie weniger als 50% spenden wäre es.....naja....Betrug am Kunden.
> 
> Natürlich ist es eine klasse Sache von Blizz 1,1 Millionen dafür auszugeben, jedoch ist das Wort Spende falsch gewählt da Blizz sich an der ganzen Aktion auch selbst bereichert. Ihnen entsteht durch diese Aktion nicht der geringste Verlust, im Gegenteil, durch die Aktion haben natürlich mehr Leute das Pet gekauft als ohne Aktion. Da sie ohnehin nur maximal 50% stieften bleibt genug übrig um Unkosten zu decken und selbst dabei noch Gewinn einzustreichen. Unter dem Wort "Spende" versteht man eigentlich etwas anderes........
> 
> ...



MÖÖP!! Der kandidat hat - 100 Punkte und erhält einen KlugscheißFlame!

Eine Spende ist eine freiwillige Abgabe an eine gemeinnützige Organisation. Das gilt auch wenn mit dieser Spende marketingstrategien und Werbeaktionen verbunden sind. Wenn ich mich auf den Flohmarkt stelle und kleine Plastikwale verkaufe und groß auf ein Schiild schreibe das 50% der einnahmen an Sea Shepherd gehen, dann tue ich das zum einen um noch mehr kleine Plastikwale zu verkaufen, aber es ist dennoch eine Spende da es weiterhin eine freiwillige abgabe ist. 

Und jeder der hier rummotzt das Blizzard ja viel mehr geld macht:

Blizzard hätte auch gar nichts spenden müssen. Wieviele Firmen kennt ihr die soviel geld spenden? Was hat zum beispiel Billgates schon so gespendet? Oder GM, oder Apple, oder Sony oder,oder,oder.... Jeder Cent der einem armen Menschen zu gute kommt ist ein guter Cent. Und das ist es egal ob der spender 1000000000000000 Cents hätte spenden können, hauptsache er spendet überhaupt was, er hätte es ja auch lassen können.

Im übrigen muss Blizard eine menge gewinn machen um neue Spiele oder neue Spieleinhalte für alte Spiele zu produzieren, da geht der gewinn zum Teil auch rein. Und der Rest wandert halt in Luxusautos, Yachten und Ferienhäuser, aber Blizzard ist eine gewinnorientierte Firma und nicht die Caritas!


----------



## Ectheltawar (20. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> also wäre es in deinem /eurem sinne gewesen blizzard hätte einfach nicht gespendet?



Ich versuche es einfach mal ganz ausholend zu erklären:

Ich störe mich weder an dem Geld das bei den Kindern ankommt, noch störe ich mich im Grunde an der Aktion als solche. Es sind zwei Dinge die mir bitter aufstossen:

*1. Blizzard spendet 1,1 Millionen*
Das stimmt einfach nicht, Blizzard hat hier gar nichts gespendet. Bereits vor Beginn der Aktion wurde von Blizzard gesagt das 50% des Geldes aus diesem Verkauf an diese Stiftung geht. Dementsprechend hat ein jeder gespendet der dieses Pet gekauft hat. Die "Make a Wish-Stiftung" nimmt jedes Jahr sagen wir mal 10 Millionen ein. Davon ziehen sie ihre Unkosten ab und der Rest endet bei den Kindern, wer ist aber hier der Spender, jene die das Gld bezahlt haben, oder eben jener der das Geld einfach nur gesammelt hat? Blizz hat hier lediglich als Sammelorgan hergehalten und rein gar nichts gespendet. Häten sie gesagt: "Hey wir haben 1,1 Millionen an Spendengeldern gesammelt und legen aus eigener Kasse nochmals 1,1 Millionen drauf", hätte Blizz genau 1,1 Millionen gespendet, so aber haben sie genau NICHTS selbst gespendet. Somit gilt jegliches Lob für die Spende also der Community, den niemand außer ihnen hat wirklich Geld in diese Stiftung gespendet.

*2. Blizzard als Heilsbringer darstellen*
Die Aktion in allen Ehren, hat Blizz, wie oben beschrieben, ja selbst nichts gespendet. Im Gegenteil sie haben lediglich eine Aktion gemacht an der sie selbst noch Gewinn fahren und die sie perfekt vermarktet haben. Das war Marketingtechnisch eine sehr schöne Aktion, für Blizz wie auch die Kinder, aber macht Blizz sowas nun zu einem Weltverbesserer? Wie gesagt, die Spende stand ja bereits im Vorfeld fest und hier ist eben der Unterschied zu einem Bill Gates. Habt ihr schonmal auf einer Windows-Verpackung gelesen das 5% des Verkaufspreises in seine Stiftung fließen? Nein, er spendet somit alles aus eigener Tasche und das hat Blizz hier einfach nicht getan. Wäre die Aktion eine wirkliche "Spendengala" geworden hätte ich für diesen Blizz bringt Heil in die Welt-Mist sogar noch verständiss, aber ihr Lohn liegt allein im Marketing.

Und im Grunde ist es nichtmal Blizz selber, welchen ich ernsthafte Vorwürfe mache, den ich meine mich erinnern zu können das sie selber sich noch bei der Community für die Spende bedankt haben. Ihnen scheint also durchaus klar zu sein das sie selbst hier gar nichts gespendet haben. Es sind eher die Fans, bzw die Fanportale welche hier Blizzard als noblen Spender hinstellen. Und das kreide ich an, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

*Daher nochmal deutlich:
-Tolle Aktion für die Kinder!
-Tolle Community welche hier 1,1 Millionen für hilfsbedürftige Kinder zusammengetragen hat!
-Jedoch absolutes Fail an alle Fans oder Fanportale die, die Tatsache einfach ignorieren das hier einzig und allein die Spieler als Spender dastehen, Blizz hat aus eigener Tasche nichts beigesteuert außer die Tatsache Gelder für einen guten Zweck zu sammeln (wenn es auch eine Aktion war bei der sie selbst noch Geld verdient habe/was den Unterschied zu einer karitativen Stiftung ausmacht).

*


> Was hat zum beispiel Billgates schon so gespendet?


*
*Autsch, ganz schlechtes Beispiel gwählt, ein Stück weiter oben hättest Du selber nachlesen können das sein jährliches Spendenvolumen diese 1,1 Millionen fast schon lächerlich wirken lässt......Und der spendet das aus privater Tasche, nicht als Firma Microsoft.*

*


> Eine Spende ist eine freiwillige Abgabe an eine gemeinnützige Organisation. Das gilt auch wenn mit dieser Spende marketingstrategien und Werbeaktionen verbunden sind. Wenn ich mich auf den Flohmarkt stelle und kleine Plastikwale verkaufe und groß auf ein Schiild schreibe das 50% der einnahmen an Sea Shepherd gehen, dann tue ich das zum einen um noch mehr kleine Plastikwale zu verkaufen, aber es ist dennoch eine Spende da es weiterhin eine freiwillige abgabe ist.


*
*Deine Argumentation weißt ein großes Loch auf, wäre dem so kann eigentlich keiner von uns groß Spenden. Im Regelfall spenden wir doch indem wir Geld an gewisse Spenden-Organisationen geben. Da es deiner Argumentation nach aber dann eine freiwillige Abgabe darstellt an die Hilfsbedürftigen, spendet nicht derjenige der das Geld beisteuert, sondern einzig und allein die Organisation. Erkennst Du selbst den Fehler? Wenn Blizz schreibt das sie 50% spenden ist das eine verbindliche Aussage und sind dazu verpflichtet dieses Geld weiterzugeben. Ich kann mich da an gewisse Spenden-Skandale erinnern wo das nicht der Fall war, mit den dementsprechenden Konsequenzen für die Organisation. Und da kommt mehr als nur Image-Schaden auf einen zu da sowas Gesetzlich geregelt ist. Deiner Grundargumentation nach kann man also nur wirklich Spenden indem man derjenige ist der das Geld direkt den Hilfsbedürftigen zukommen lässt.*
*


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> ich habe schon rausgehört das du /ihr nicht gegen die spende seit und ich habe auch nie das gegenteil behauptet..........
> ich verstehe einfach die kritik an blizzard nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, vielleicht ist dies in der Tat eine Ansichtssache, wie man die Hintergründe findet. Es geht darum, dass Blizzard zuerst den pet Shop angekündigt hat.Blizzard wusste, das dies Unmengen an Diskussionen geben würde, da es der nächste kostenpflichtige Dienst wäre in einem MMO mit monatlichen Gebühren. Es war der erste Schritt zum Erwerb von Ingame Items in Form von echtem Geld, auch wenn es nur Pets sind (die für viele genau so viel bedeuten, wie für andere Ausrüstung). Da Blizzard wusste das die Diskussionen in großer Zahl auftreten würden hat sich Blizzard gedacht, dass sie irgendetwas tun müssen um diese abzuschwächen, sodass nicht mehr soviel Kritik am Pet Shop geübt wird. Also haben sie sich gedacht, sie binden eine Spendenaktion ein, wer sagt schon etwas gegen Spenden an arme Kinder ? Wer würde daran schon Kritik üben ? Jeder der nun was gegen den Pet Shop sagte, war automatisch ein herzloser Mensch, da er gegen Spenden war.

Ein genialer Schachzug eigentlich: Zum einen wurden die Diskussion weitestgehend abgeschwächt, nebenbei wurde das Image aufpoliert und jeder denkt jetzt Blizzard hätte so ein gutes Herz und dann haben sie auch noch 50% Gewinn eingesackt, für ein paar Minuten Arbeit bei der Programmierung eines Pixelklumpens. Ein wirklich gut durchdachter Plan.

Was ist daran jetzt schlimm ? Das fragen sich hier einige. Ihr habt Recht, im Grunde ist daran nichts schlimm. Das Geld kommt den Kindern zu Gute und das ist ein tolle Sache. Was andere und ich hier kritisieren, sind zum einen die, die jetzt Blizzard bis an den Himmel loben für die Spendenaktion. Jetzt fragen sich wieder alle: Wieso ?

Die Antwort: Die Spende war keine Spende. Zumindest nicht im klassischen Sinne. Eine Spende ist es, wenn ich zu jemandem hingehe und im 10 Euro in die Hand drücke. Bzw. wenn ich an irgend eine Hilfsaktion 10 Euro spende. Ich kann mir dann sicher sein, dass diese 10 Euro vollkommen den Bedürftigen zur Hilfe kommen.

Was Blizzard gemacht hat, ist einen Shop zu eröffnen, indem man Pets kaufen kann. Und in diesen Shop hat sie diese "Spende" eingebaut. Dann haben sich natürlich alle gedacht: "Oh da wird gespendet, diesen Mönch kauf ich und dann bin ich auch noch ein guter Mensch". Das ist eine sehr traurige Tatsache. Es wird immer erst espendet, wenn man selber Profit daraus macht, dieses Mal in Form eines Pets. Hätte jeder der Käufer, die 10 Euro komplett gespendet, hätten die Kinder jetzt doppelt so viel bekommen.

Blizzard hält es aber nicht für nötig ihren gesamten hart erarbeiteten Gewinn, den sie für ein jahrelang programmierrtes ultra Pet zu spenden. Nein, auf keinen Fall. Da müssen 50% noch in die eigene Tasche, von der wohl größten Spieleschmiede der Welt. Das Leiden der Kinder missbrauchen um die Leute zum Kauf/Zu der Spende anzuregen und sich hintenrum eine goldene Nase bei der Sache verdienen. Und dann wird denen noch auf die Schultern geklopft, was sie denn für ein barmherziges Unternehmen sind.

Tut mir Leid, aber DAFÜR habe ich kein Verständniss. Wie oft werden die ganzen Hilfsorganisationen gelobt, denen die Bedürftigen WIRKLICH am Herzen liegen ? Und ja, Blizzard istGewinnorientiert, alles andere wäre auch schwachsinnig für ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard. Aber wenn ich schon eine SPENDENAKTION für TOTKRANKE Kinder ausrufe, dann sollte es auch eine richtige Spendenaktion sein und nicht etwas zum Imageaufpolieren und Geld verdienen.

Das ist das, was mich und andere hier stört. Nicht die Spende selber, nicht die Idee überhaupt was zu spenden, einzig und allein der traurige Hintergrund, der einmal die blinde Gier von Blizzard die wirklich alles Missbrauchen um Geld zu scheffeln ist und zum anderen die Leute, die nur deswegen dieses Pet gekauft haben.

Wir leben echt in einer Welt, wo Leute alles für Geld tun.


----------



## Minastry (20. Februar 2010)

> Da muss ich dir zustimmen, die kohle sollte man besser in erweiterte Forschungen an unheilbaren Krankheiten stecken, dann bräuchten die Kinder keinen letzten Wunsch erfüllt kriegen...



Ja wenn sie Morgen mit dem forschen mit sage und schreibe 1,1 Millionen, werden sie übermorgen alles Übel der Welt beseitigt haben. Klar sollte man versuchen die Krankheiten zu heilen, aber es wird genug Kinder geben die das in keinem Fall mehr erleben werden. Ich sage schön das man ihnen noch einen Wunsch erfüllen möchte!


----------



## Khaanara (20. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel wer ? ( Denke an die große Glocke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zitat Heinrich Lenhardt bei GamersGlobal:


> Wie man solche Wohltätigkeits-Aktionen richtig macht, darf sich Blizzard gerne bei Zynga abgucken, dem Betreiber des berühmt-berüchtigten Facebook-Spiels *FarmVille*. Wenn dort für Wohltätigkeits- Aktionen wie „Help for Haiti“ ein virtuelles Saatgut gegen echtes Geld verkauft wird, kommen 100 % der Einnahmen dem guten Zweck zu. Auf diese Weise wurden im Januar binnen einer Woche rund 1 Million Dollar für die Erdbeben-Opfer von Haiti gesammelt. Für den Spieler ist klar, dass er mit dem Kauf eines bestimmten Items Gutes tut – ohne dass von der Spende etwas abgezwackt wird.



Quelle: http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/18379

Wie schon erwähnt, eigentlich war es ja nicht Blizzard selbst, die etwas gespendet haben, sondern deren Kunden die 50% für ihren Pandaren Pet die Abgabe gemacht haben. Die anderen 50% und die Kosten für das andere Pet ging dann in Blizzards Kriegskasse , dass dürfte dann ja etwas mehr gewesen sein, als die Spende nach Adam Riese !


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

> *Jedoch absolutes Fail an alle Fans oder Fanportale die, die Tatsache einfach ignorieren das hier einzig und allein die Spieler als Spender dastehen, Blizz hat aus eigener Tasche nichts beigesteuert außer die Tatsache Gelder für einen guten Zweck zu sammeln (wenn es auch eine Aktion war bei der sie selbst noch Geld verdient habe/was den Unterschied zu einer karitativen Stiftung ausmacht).*



Die Spieler haben genau garnichts dazugesteuert, denn eigentlich wurden die Pandadingens ja von den Arbeitgebern finanziert, oder in einigen Fällen vom Staat. 
Wobei ja eigentlich die Arbeitgeber nichts dazugesteuert haben, weil die Kunden der Arbeitgeber denen das Geld gegeben haben. Wobei die ja auch nichts gespendet haben, weil die Arbeitgeber der Kunden...

Und zu dem Thema das es Leute gibt die 3 Millionen täglich spenden ^^
Davon kann es Weltweit nur maximal 800 Leute geben, da 3 Millionen täglich über eine Milliarde im Jahr wären und es gibt nur etwa 800 Leute die über genug Finanzmittel (NICHT Geld verfügen).

Davon abgesehen erfüllt Make a Wish schwerstkranken (für Leute denen man es direkt sagen muss: Kindern die in den vielen Fällen so gut wie TOT sind) Kindern ihre Herzenswünsche, so das sie vielleicht ein wenig glücklicher sterben können.
Und mir ist es herzlich egal wer für diese Organisation Geld spendet und wieviel.
Und sei es aus den völlig niedrigen Motiven einfach nur Werbung für sich zu machen und auf diese Organisation aufmerksam zu machen.


----------



## Steve Coal (20. Februar 2010)

Es ist so erbärmlich wie sich einige hier verhalten!
Blizzard spendet über eine Million US$ und es wird sich darüber aufgeregt! Habt ihr sie noch alle!

Dies Aktion wurde nie als Rechtfertigung für den Shop genannt!
Ja, Blizzard hat deutlich mehr Kohle, ja und! Was zählt ist nicht wie viel sie sonst noch haben, sondern wie viel sie spenden!
Alle ihr Labertaschen, die nichts als Maulen und Meckern könnt, wie siehts denn bei Euch aus? 
Wann habt ihr denn das letzte mal auch nur ein par Euro für etwas wohltätiges gespendet?
Da soll sich bitte erstmal jeder an die eigene Nase Fassen bevor er hier rummeckert!

Ich finde die Aktion klasse!


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Davon abgesehen...
War jemand mal auf der Homepage dieser Stiftung und hat sich angesehen was sich diese Kinder wünschen ?

AC/DC treffen, James Bond sein, mit einem Polizeiauto fahren...

Sowas kann man mit Geld nicht bezahlen. Und wenn eine große Firma wie Blizzard öffentlich Geld spendet, dann ist das auch ein Signal für Persönlichkeiten und Institutionen das es sich nicht um einen Kasperverein handelt, sondern um etwas ernstzunehmendes.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Ectheltawar schrieb:


> Ich versuche es einfach mal ganz ausholend zu erklären:
> 
> Ich störe mich weder an dem Geld das bei den Kindern ankommt, noch störe ich mich im Grunde an der Aktion als solche. Es sind zwei Dinge die mir bitter aufstossen:
> 
> ...



ok, ich geb zu, ich nur die 1 seite gelesen...aber so wie du es präsentierst ist euer unmut durchaus verständlich. 



Minastry schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie Morgen mit dem forschen mit sage und schreibe 1,1 Millionen, werden sie übermorgen alles Übel der Welt beseitigt haben. Klar sollte man versuchen die Krankheiten zu heilen, aber es wird genug Kinder geben die das in keinem Fall mehr erleben werden. Ich sage schön das man ihnen noch einen Wunsch erfüllen möchte!



nunja, da ich persönlich vollkommen gefühllos bin bin ich eher der meinung das man das geld in die Forschung stecken sollte die zum einen mehr menschen nützt und zum anderen auch in 100 Jahren noch nützlich sein wird wenn man dann krebs heilen kann, als an einem beinahe toten das geld zu verschwenden. Aber ich weiß das ich mit dieser meinung ziemlich alleine bin (was vielleicht auch gut so ist) da ich gefühlsmäßig eiskalt bin und menschen nur als zahlen sehe ,und höhere zahlen haben bei mir höhere Priorität.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

> als an einem beinahe toten das geld zu verschwenden. Aber ich weiß das ich mit dieser meinung ziemlich alleine bin (was vielleicht auch gut so ist) da ich gefühlsmäßig eiskalt bin und menschen nur als zahlen sehe ,und höhere zahlen haben bei mir höhere Priorität



Hm ja sowas habe wir in diesem Land aber schon durch, dass wir den Menschen verschiedene Prioritäten geben...
Und für alle Eltern die ein Kind an eine dieser fiesen Krankheiten geben, dürfte deine Aussage ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht sein...


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Hm ja sowas habe wir in diesem Land aber schon durch, dass wir den Menschen verschiedene Prioritäten geben...
> Und für alle Eltern die ein Kind an eine dieser fiesen Krankheiten geben, dürfte deine Aussage ein ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht sein...



Ja wie ich schon sagte, ich bin total gefühllos, mir machts nix aus das zu tun... Allerdings würden mir die eltern dankbar sein deren Kinder zur höheren Priorität gehören, und denen ich helfen würde wenn ich die kohle hät...wie war das noch, Forschung is die beste medizin?


----------



## Azerak (20. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> und die stiftung find cih auch net wirklcih was tolles, den kinder ham ja net wirklich lange was davon, da gibts bessere investitionsmöglcihkeiten




Für so nen asozialen und niveaulosen Spruch solltest du echt gebannt werden.


BTT: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass es kaum heuchlerischer laufen könnte bei Blizzard. 
"Wir haben eine besondere Beziehung zur Make a wish Stiftung... Ja genau. So besonders dass sie ihnen nur einen klein Teil des Geldes zulaufen lassen.

Es ist natürlich schön dass sie überhaupt Geld gekriegt haben aber nen Orden hat Blizzard für eine so billige Marketing-Aktion NICHT verdient.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=23307541098&sid=1
so mal lesen und drüber nachdenken ^^

Und euch ist hoffentlich klar das Blizzard auch an andere Vereine spendet und für andere wohltätige Zwecke Geld rausrückt...


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Für so nen asozialen und niveaulosen Spruch solltest du echt gebannt werden.
> 
> 
> BTT: Ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass es kaum heuchlerischer laufen könnte bei Blizzard.
> ...



Warum asozial und niveaulos? Toll, setzen wir das todkranke kind mal ne stunde in einen feuerwehr wagen, geben ihm eis bis zum geht nicht mehr oder holen mal Michael schuhmacher her zum händeschütteln (oder was die sich sonst so wünschen, KA). Und dann? "Juhu, Wunsch erfüllt, viel Spass beim sterben" oder wie? Da kann man lieber das geld in moderne forschungsgeräte stecken und was man dafür noch so braucht damit man einen großteil dieser Kinder heilen kann, das ist was viel nachhaltigeres als einen kleinen wunsch zu erfüllen bevors ans sterben geht...


----------



## shadownappi (20. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>



Boah, das ist echt armselig... Du findest, es ist wichtiger, dass du ein Pc-Spiel vernünftig spielen kannst um dein Leben zu verschwenden, als das schwerkranke Menschen geholfen wird?


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>



aua...sag mal das ist ja wohl total scheiße. Ich mein ich sortiere menschen nach überlebenschancen usw. Damit bin ich offiziell als Arsch zu klassifizieren. Aber das du dein spielvergnügen über das Leben und die Gefühle von todkrankenkindern stellst...da fällt mir gar kein Wort zu ein!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lindhberg (20. Februar 2010)

ectheltawar und meneleus 01  danke für die ausführlichen und geduldigen antworten............
verständliche argumente die dem ganzen durchaus einen faden beigeschmack geben.........
but who cares? klar einige leute - allerdings nicht die auf die es ankommt und das zählt halt für mich--- aber wie gesagt ich versteh schon was euch übel aufstösst


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das Blizz vom Gesamtumsatz nur etwa 2.5% Gewinn hat oder ? 
Umgerechnet würde das bedeuten, dass sie von den 13 € die jeder der zockt im Monat bezahlt, etwa 33 Cent Gewinn machen (jaja sie machen an verschiedenen Stellen verschiedenen Gewinn, aber das ist nur ein anschauliches Beispiel).
Das sind dann 3.90€ im Jahr pro Person. Beim aktuellen Dollarkurs haben sie damit etwa den Gewinn den sie an 210.000 Spielern machen gespendet.
Das heißt wenn die mal einen oder 2 Tage ein schlechtes Geschäft haben, oder was schiefgeht, sind die sofort in den Miesten.
Es ist jetzt nicht so das die 100te Millionen jedes Jahr Gewinn haben würden.


----------



## Kersyl (20. Februar 2010)

Man muss aber bedenken wieviel geld sie zusammen bekommen haben:
Alles NUR von dem pandaren mönch von oktober anfang bis november ende. Sie haben 2,2millionen zusammen bekommen, haben 50% gestiftet und damit 1,1millionen gespendet.
die anderen 1,1mio haben sie behalten.

Ich finde es gut, das sie das gemacht haben. Schön das sie auch etwas spenden, anstatt noch mehr profit rauszuholen. Auch wenn der nicht allzu groß ist, da große firmen viele Umkosten brauchen. Viele arbeiter, Stromkosten...usw.


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

Ja 2.2 Millionen Umsatz...
Wenn man das auf die normale Gewinnquote mitteln würde sind 2.2 Millionen Umsatz für Blizz 56.000 Euro Gewinn.
Mir ist klar, das sie natürlich keine 1.1 Millionen Euro ausgegeben haben um den Mönch zu entwickeln, aber man darf nicht vergessen, das sie natürlich auch Kosten haben mit dem Programmieren und Designen des Viehs, Kosten beim Petshop, Kosten beim Support für den Mönch, Personalkosten (auch wenn sie da sowieso arbeiten, müssen die garantiert ihre Stunden in Projekten abrechnen), Stromkosten, Verwaltungskosten etc. die sie ohne das Pet nicht gehabt hätten.

Und wenn man bedenkt was andere Firmen bei Aktionen spenden ist 50% verdammt viel.
Ich sag nur Biermarke rettet den Regenwald und kauft pro Kasten 1m² Regenwald für 10 cent.


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

Ansich ja schön und gut, nur ist das ne Blizzard Marketing bzw Verkaufsstrategie... 

angenommen 50000 Leute kaufen normal so ein pet für je einen Euro (angenommen) verdient blizzard 50'000 Euro
wenn sie jetzt aber 10% spenden kaufen evtl 100'000 leute mehr, ergo verkaufen sie 150'000, also 150'000 Euro, davon spenden sie die 10% und voila 135'000 öken eingesackt :/

Immerhin, lieber 15'000 euro für kinder als gar nix...


----------



## rocksor (20. Februar 2010)

Bummrar schrieb:


> ich bin froh kein dach unterm kopf zu haben..



Haha, das hab ich mir auch so gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (20. Februar 2010)

Ich zahle auch Kirchensteuer damit es u.a. den betreuten Kindern in der Kirche bzw. kirchlichen Institutionen gut geht.
Jeder der das macht kann Stolz auf sich sein. Respekt.


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ansich ja schön und gut, nur ist das ne Blizzard Marketing bzw Verkaufsstrategie...
> 
> angenommen 50000 Leute kaufen normal so ein pet für je einen Euro (angenommen) verdient blizzard 50'000 Euro
> wenn sie jetzt aber 10% spenden kaufen evtl 100'000 leute mehr, ergo verkaufen sie 150'000, also 150'000 Euro, davon spenden sie die 10% und voila 135'000 öken eingesackt :/
> ...


Und hätte Blizzard diese Marketingstrategie nicht verfolgt, gäbe es keine 1,1Mio für die Organisation (die ich übrigens auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll finde, aber es zwingt mich ja auch niemand genau dafür zu spenden).


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch Kirchensteuer damit es u.a. den betreuten Kindern in der Kirche bzw. kirchlichen Institutionen gut geht.
> Jeder der das macht kann Stolz auf sich sein. Respekt.



Kirchensteuer? Wohl bei den nachrichten nicht aufgepasst, du bezahlst grade kondome für die Pedopriester... Ich weiß schon warum ich mit Kirche nix zu tun haben will.


----------



## MrGimbel (20. Februar 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch Kirchensteuer damit es u.a. den betreuten Kindern in der Kirche bzw. kirchlichen Institutionen gut geht.
> Jeder der das macht kann Stolz auf sich sein. Respekt.



Da bist du wohl falsch infomiert
http://www.ibka.org/infos/ksteuer.html


----------



## Caps-lock (20. Februar 2010)

> angenommen 50000 Leute kaufen normal so ein pet für je einen Euro (angenommen) verdient blizzard 50'000 Euro



Nein sie machen 50.000 Umsatz. Falls du arbeiten gehen solltest wirst du ja auch nicht 100% deines Gehaltes spenden können, sondern du zahlst erstmal sowas wie Steuern, Miete, Verpflegung etc.
Und das was du am Ende des Monats noch über hast ist dein Gewinn.


----------



## Paladom (20. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> wayne???
> 
> 1,1 mille ist für blizz trinkgeld des kratzt doch keinen ernsthaft und der shop hat sicher au mehr geld eingebracht als das was da gespendet wird
> 
> ...



1,1 Mille sind in der Tat ein Trinkgeld und reicht teilweise nichtmal für nen gescheiten Rechner...





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Mille* (Latein: _Tausend_) steht für:
> 
> 
> umgangssprachlich Tausend
> umgangssprachlich fälschlicherweise auch Million


----------



## DreiHaare (20. Februar 2010)

Diese Make a wish Foundation ist in 35 Ländern außerhalb der USA vertreten und erfüllt Kindern mit lebensbedrohlichen Erkrankungen Wünsche. Was ist dagegen zu sagen, wenn das gespendete Geld NICHT in die medizinische Forschung und Behandlung dieser Krankheiten gesteckt wird, weil es eh nur ein winziger Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein wäre? Hier müsste die Pharmaindustrie tätig werden. Doch in die Erforschung seltener Krankheiten wird eben nicht viel investiert, weil hier eben für die Pharmaindustrie nicht viel zu holen ist.
Diese Foundation erfüllt todkranken Kindern Herzenswünsche und macht damit vielleicht das kurze und anstrengende Leben dieses Kindes für Momente etwas leichter. Natürlich ist diese Organisation auf spendenwillige Firmen angewiesen, die mit diesen Spenden Marketingstrategien verfolgt. Natürlich wird sowas in den Medien veröffentlicht, weil es sonst auch nicht funktionieren würde. Und ebenso natürlich wollen diese Spendenfirmen damit ihr Image polieren. Was ist daran schlecht?
Das sind doch ganz alltägliche Win-Win-Situationen. Beide Seiten profitieren.
Bei einer Spendengala zieht man den Vermögenden auch nur das Geld aus der Tasche, wenn man sie ins rechte Licht der Öffentlichkeit rückt. Das kann man verwerflich finden, doch sie spenden und das allein zählt für mich in diesem Fall.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Warum asozial und niveaulos? Toll, setzen wir das todkranke kind mal ne stunde in einen feuerwehr wagen, geben ihm eis bis zum geht nicht mehr oder holen mal Michael schuhmacher her zum händeschütteln (oder was die sich sonst so wünschen, KA). Und dann? "Juhu, Wunsch erfüllt, viel Spass beim sterben" oder wie? Da kann man lieber das geld in moderne forschungsgeräte stecken und was man dafür noch so braucht damit man einen großteil dieser Kinder heilen kann, das ist was viel nachhaltigeres als einen kleinen wunsch zu erfüllen bevors ans sterben geht...



weißt du welche beleidigungen für dich mir grad durchn kopf huschen ??

wenn du eine unheilbare krankheit hast, würdest du dir da nicht auch wünschen noch eine schöne erinnerung vor dem tod zu haben ?
vor allem kinder sind doch sicher sehr verängstigt vor dem tod.

ich wünsche keinem eine unheilbare krankheit, aber bei leuten wie dir wäre es vl gar nicht so schlecht damit sie wissen was sie da sagen !
so "eiskalt" (deine aussage) kann man gar nicht sein. und wenn doch - was sagt dein psychiater dazu ??


MfG

P.S.: sry für den tonfall aber bei sowas kommt mir die galle hoch


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Kirchensteuer? Wohl bei den nachrichten nicht aufgepasst, du bezahlst grade kondome für die Pedopriester... Ich weiß schon warum ich mit Kirche nix zu tun haben will.



aaah klau mir doch nich meine gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem punkt muss ich dir 100% recht geben.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

CookiesDisteltee schrieb:


> wenn du eine unheilbare krankheit hast, würdest du dir da nicht auch wünschen noch eine schöne erinnerung vor dem tod zu haben ?
> vor allem kinder sind doch sicher sehr verängstigt vor dem tod.



Nein, für mich brauch sich keiner die mühe machen. Da meine existenz mit dem Tod eh entgültig und unwideruflich beendet ist, brauche ich auch keine erinnerungen. Ohne ein bewusstsein kann man sich nämlich nicht erinnern, wer schonmal ohnmächtig war weiß das. Nur das der Tod wahrscheinlich eine ewige ohmacht ist. 

Kinder haben nur soviel angst vor dem Tod weil die erwachsenen immer so einen aufstand darum machen. " Oh mein gott, du armes Kind, oh nein wie schrecklich" und so sätze fallen dann des öfteren. Das ´Kind bekommt dadurch sugerriert: Oh, da passiert grade was sehr schlimmes mit mir. Reaktion darauf: Angst. Die Kinder hätten an sich wahrscheinlich keine große angst vor dem Tod, sie bekommen nur durch ihre umwelt eingetrichtert das es etwas ach so schlimmes ist.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch Kirchensteuer damit es u.a. den betreuten Kindern in der Kirche bzw. kirchlichen Institutionen gut geht.
> Jeder der das macht kann Stolz auf sich sein. Respekt.



Finde es ja nicht so respektvoll Geld für eine katholische Kirche zu zahlen, die Kinder missbraucht, gegen Kondome und Pille ist und Homosexualität als Krankheit bezeichnet.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Nein, für mich brauch sich keiner die mühe machen. Da meine existenz mit dem Tod eh entgültig und unwideruflich beendet ist, brauche ich auch keine erinnerungen. Ohne ein bewusstsein kann man sich nämlich nicht erinnern, wer schonmal ohnmächtig war weiß das. Nur das der Tod wahrscheinlich eine ewige ohmacht ist.




uhuu jetz wirds gleich spirituell. na ja wie ich sehe geht unser weltbild zu weit auseinander als dass man da eine diskussion führen könnte.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Toenkopf, deine Denkweise ist ziemlich...kalt. Jeder hat das Recht zu leben, es gibt kein Leben das Wichtiger ist als das eines anderen. Das Unterscheidet den Mensch nämlich vom Tier. Tiere lassen verwundete Artgenossen zurück, Menschen nicht. Und wann jemand sterben will kann ja wohl jeder selbst entscheiden, aber nur weil jemand totkrank ist, ist er doch nicht weniger Wert.

Bitte, denke mal darüber nach was du hier von dir gibst, das ist ja wirklich traurig, einfach nurnoch traurig. Macht mich nichtmal wütent, aber einfach traurig, das es Menschen gibt die so kalt sind. Und denk ja nicht s ist irgendwie cool so kalt zu sein, so Leute gibt ja auch: "Oha bin ich hart, ich zeige keine Gefühle!" und so.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Toenkopf, deine Denkweise ist ziemlich...kalt. Jeder hat das Recht zu leben, es gibt kein Leben das Wichtiger ist als das eines anderen. Das Unterscheidet den Mensch nämlich vom Tier. Tiere lassen verwundete Artgenossen zurück, Menschen nicht. Und wann jemand sterben will kann ja wohl jeder selbst entscheiden, aber nur weil jemand totkrank ist, ist er doch nicht weniger Wert.
> 
> Bitte, denke mal darüber nach was du hier von dir gibst, das ist ja wirklich traurig, einfach nurnoch traurig. Macht mich nichtmal wütent, aber einfach traurig, das es Menschen gibt die so kalt sind. Und denk ja nicht s ist irgendwie cool so kalt zu sein, so Leute gibt ja auch: "Oha bin ich hart, ich zeige keine Gefühle!" und so.



Ich sage ja auch nicht das man alle todkranken irgendwie einfach umbringen sollte, das würde ich nie sagen. Ich denke nur halt das es sinnvoller wäre jetzt mehr in Forschung an unheilbaren Krankheiten zu investieren, weil man damit sehr viel mehr menschen über einen längeren zeitraum helfen kann. Dieses Makeawish projekt ist zwar löblich, aber meiner meinung nach nicht das sinnvollste. Wenn wir jetzt blizzard 1,1 millionen nehmen würden und anstatt disneyland reisen zu finanzieren oder sowas lieber forscher und modernes material besorgen würden könnte es vielleicht für einige unheilbare Krankheiten endlich eine Heilung geben. Natürlich nicht über nacht, aber in 1-2 Jahren könnte es schon erste Fortschritte geben. Und wenn ich weiß das ich dadurch auf die dauer sehr viel mehr menschen helfen kann hat das in meiner Sicht einfach die höhere Priorität.

Ich bin einfach so gefühlskalt weil ich so oft gesehen habe was gefühle mit der Menschenheit anstellen. Durch diesen ganzen gefühlsmüll geht die Welt zugrunde, weil niemand in der Lage ist logische Prioritäten zu setzen. Dann ist man ganz traurig und dann muss man ganz gefühlsduselig einem menschen helfen, obwohl man durch das eiskalte abwenden vielleicht vielen helfen könnte. Ich erwarte nicht das das hier irgendwer versteht, wer die Welt nicht so gesehen hat wie ich der kann sich das einfach nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nicht das man alle todkranken irgendwie einfach umbringen sollte, das würde ich nie sagen. Ich denke nur halt das es sinnvoller wäre jetzt mehr in Forschung an unheilbaren Krankheiten zu investieren, weil man damit sehr viel mehr menschen über einen längeren zeitraum helfen kann. Dieses Makeawish projekt ist zwar löblich, aber meiner meinung nach nicht das sinnvollste. Wenn wir jetzt blizzard 1,1 millionen nehmen würden und anstatt disneyland reisen zu finanzieren oder sowas lieber forscher und modernes material besorgen würden könnte es vielleicht für einige unheilbare Krankheiten endlich eine Heilung geben. Natürlich nicht über nacht, aber in 1-2 Jahren könnte es schon erste Fortschritte geben. Und wenn ich weiß das ich dadurch auf die dauer sehr viel mehr menschen helfen kann hat das in meiner Sicht einfach die höhere Priorität.
> 
> Ich bin einfach so gefühlskalt weil ich so oft gesehen habe was gefühle mit der Menschenheit anstellen. Durch diesen ganzen gefühlsmüll geht die Welt zugrunde, weil niemand in der Lage ist logische Prioritäten zu setzen. Dann ist man ganz traurig und dann muss man ganz gefühlsduselig einem menschen helfen, obwohl man durch das eiskalte abwenden vielleicht vielen helfen könnte. Ich erwarte nicht das das hier irgendwer versteht, wer die Welt nicht so gesehen hat wie ich der kann sich das einfach nicht vorstellen.



Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Muss dir zustimmen, du hast vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Porthos (20. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Ich sage ja auch nicht das man alle todkranken irgendwie einfach umbringen sollte, das würde ich nie sagen. Ich denke nur halt das es sinnvoller wäre jetzt mehr in Forschung an unheilbaren Krankheiten zu investieren, weil man damit sehr viel mehr menschen über einen längeren zeitraum helfen kann. Dieses Makeawish projekt ist zwar löblich, aber meiner meinung nach nicht das sinnvollste. Wenn wir jetzt blizzard 1,1 millionen nehmen würden und anstatt disneyland reisen zu finanzieren oder sowas lieber forscher und modernes material besorgen würden könnte es vielleicht für einige unheilbare Krankheiten endlich eine Heilung geben. Natürlich nicht über nacht, aber in 1-2 Jahren könnte es schon erste Fortschritte geben. Und wenn ich weiß das ich dadurch auf die dauer sehr viel mehr menschen helfen kann hat das in meiner Sicht einfach die höhere Priorität.
> 
> Ich bin einfach so gefühlskalt weil ich so oft gesehen habe was gefühle mit der Menschenheit anstellen. Durch diesen ganzen gefühlsmüll geht die Welt zugrunde, weil niemand in der Lage ist logische Prioritäten zu setzen. Dann ist man ganz traurig und dann muss man ganz gefühlsduselig einem menschen helfen, obwohl man durch das eiskalte abwenden vielleicht vielen helfen könnte. Ich erwarte nicht das das hier irgendwer versteht, wer die Welt nicht so gesehen hat wie ich der kann sich das einfach nicht vorstellen.



tja da kann man nix weiter zusagen .
meine volle unterstützung hast du .

aber leider gibt es immer wieder menschen die nicht weiter vorrausschauend sind und nur den Moment sehen.

Ja die Kinder werden sterben und kann man es momentan ändern ? Nein
Wieviel Kinder sind es die sterben 100.000 , 200.000 ?

Mit der 1.1 Mio Spende lieber in Forschung investieren und damit vieleicht 1 Mio. Kinder zu retten oder mehr.


----------



## HansiHansenHans (20. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Da bist du wohl falsch infomiert
> http://www.ibka.org/infos/ksteuer.html



Nein ich bin ganz richtig informiert, hab das mal aus deiner Quelle kopiert (siehe unten). Die Pfarrer und das Kirchenpersonal kümmern sich doch "perfekt" um die Kinder. Ich verstehe den Mitglieder-Schwund gar nicht. Viel zu wenige wollen Messdiener werden und was soll nur aus der armen Kirche werden, die ihr Vermögen u.a. durch Lehman-Zertifikate geschmälert hat. 

Ist doch toll da weiß man wo sein Geld landet wenigstens. Geistliche dürfen sich mit unseren Kindern beschäftigen und kriegen auch noch Geld von uns dafür. Wenn mal was schief geht, haben sie das Privileg über dem Recht der BRD zu stehen. Oder habt ihr jemals einen Priester im Gefängnis gesehen.



http://www.ibka.org/infos/ksteuer.html :

*"Wie wird die Kirchensteuer verwendet?*
 Viele glauben, der Großteil der Kirchensteuer komme sozialen Zwecken zugute. Das ist jedoch falsch: In Wirklichkeit werden zwei Drittel der Kirchensteuer für die Bezahlung von Pfarrern und Kirchenpersonal verbraucht. In keinem anderen Land der Welt verdienen Pfarrer so viel wie bei uns: etwa 4000 Euro im Monat. Ihre Besoldung und Versorgung entspricht der eines Regierungsdirektors.

 Bischöfe werden aus öffentlichen Steuermitteln bezahlt und beziehen rund 7.700 Euro, Erzbischöfe sowie der evangelische Landesbischof sogar fast 10.000 Euro. Für öffentliche soziale Zwecke bleiben – selbst nach kirchlichen Angaben – nur höchstens 8 Prozent der Kircheneinnahmen übrig, der Rest wird größtenteils für Kirchenbauten und Verwaltungszwecke verwendet. Die Kosten von kirchlichen Schulen, Kindergärten, Krankenhäusern, Altenheimen etc. werden fast ganz – zwischen 85 und 100 Prozent – aus öffentlichen Steuermitteln finanziert oder von Elternbeiträgen, Krankenkassen etc. gedeckt."


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden. Muss dir zustimmen, du hast vollkommen Recht.






Porthos schrieb:


> tja da kann man nix weiter zusagen .
> meine volle unterstützung hast du .
> 
> aber leider gibt es immer wieder menschen die nicht weiter vorrausschauend sind und nur den Moment sehen.
> ...



Da schimmert so leicht ein hauch von sarkasmus durch... naja ich hätte mich früher wahrscheinlich auch nicht verstanden, aber dann hat man mir ziemlich schmerzhaft meine rosarote brille abgenommen, und da ich dadurch nur noch die Kalte, harte arschlochwelt ohne Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen gesehen habe sind die ganzen gefühle auch irgendwann futsch gewesen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Februar 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Nein ich bin ganz richtig informiert, hab das mal aus deiner Quelle kopiert (siehe unten). Die Pfarrer und das Kirchenpersonal kümmern sich doch "perfekt" um die Kinder. Ich verstehe den Mitglieder-Schwund gar nicht. Viel zu wenige wollen Messdiener werden und was soll nur aus der armen Kirche werden, die ihr Vermögen u.a. durch Lehman-Zertifikate geschmälert hat.
> 
> Ist doch toll da weiß man wo sein Geld landet wenigstens. Geistliche dürfen sich mit unseren Kindern beschäftigen und kriegen auch noch Geld von uns dafür. Wenn mal was schief geht, haben sie das Privileg über dem Recht der BRD zu stehen. Oder habt ihr jemals einen Priester im Gefängnis gesehen.
> 
> ...



WTF? Soviel verdienen die kerle? Geil, ich bin dann mal weg, afk Kloster (und ich mein net das scharlachrote). Aber ich mein der Verein kanns sich ja auch leisten, haben ja jahrhunderte lang Leute verbrannt und gekreuzigt und dann deren besitz dem guten gott zugeführt...


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

HansiHansenHans schrieb:


> Nein ich bin ganz richtig informiert, hab das mal aus deiner Quelle kopiert (siehe unten). Die Pfarrer und das Kirchenpersonal kümmern sich doch "perfekt" um die Kinder. Ich verstehe den Mitglieder-Schwund gar nicht. Viel zu wenige wollen Messdiener werden und was soll nur aus der armen Kirche werden, die ihr Vermögen u.a. durch Lehman-Zertifikate geschmälert hat.
> 
> Ist doch toll da weiß man wo sein Geld landet wenigstens. Geistliche dürfen sich mit unseren Kindern beschäftigen und kriegen auch noch Geld von uns dafür. Wenn mal was schief geht, haben sie das Privileg über dem Recht der BRD zu stehen. Oder habt ihr jemals einen Priester im Gefängnis gesehen.
> 
> ...



Soviel Geld für ein Gerüst aus Lügen.


----------



## Erital (20. Februar 2010)

Mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte...


Wäre es nicht sinniger gewesen, wenn z.B. der Konzern (in diesem Fall Blizzard) ein Formular online gestellt hätte mit dem man einen festen Betrag an die genannte Organisation spenden kann und zur "Belohnung" der Spender den Code fürs Pet bekommt? ... Ich mein, damit wäre doch wesentlich mehr Nächstenliebe gezeigt...
Und die Meckerköppe wären auch ruhig gestellt.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon müssten sie nicht den in dem Fall umstrittenen Begriff Spende nutzen, sondern könnten sich es als Aufruf zur Spende auf die Fahne schreiben, was es ja in dem vorliegenden Fall auch ist.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (20. Februar 2010)

Oida BÄM!

<3 Blizz. Bombenspiele, Bombensupport und Bombenaktionen!!!!!!


----------



## The Paladin (20. Februar 2010)

So, ich bin hier um die Kirche zu verteidigen.

So wie ihr schreibt könnte man denken als ob jeder Pfarrer ein Pedophiler ist. Das stimmt nicht, das wird euch von den Medien eingetrichtert!
Denn die Medien handeln nach der Regel: Bad News are Good News, also schlechte Nachrichten sind gute Nachrichten da die mehr Quoten bringen. Und wenn ihr euch länger mit den Hexenverbrennungen und Kreuzzügen beschäftigt werdet ihr sehen das die Kirche nicht der Böse ist, sondern nur manche die von der Macht und Gier aufgefressen wurden. Und schaut euch mal an wieviele Kinder von Pfarrern missbraucht wurden und wieviele von Zivilisten. 

Und zum Thema: Jede einzelne Spende an eine Hilfsorganisation ist gut, egal ob 10 cent oder Tausende von Euro.

Und wenn ihr mich Flamen wollte das ich die Kirche verteidige, tut es. Ich werde auch von P.E.T.A. aktivisten und Umweltschützern beschimpft da ich ihre Ansichten nicht teile und kein Mitleid gegenüber Tieren empfinde. Aber Menschen in Not Helfe ich mit Spenden.

Und Nein, Altkleider in die Rotkreuzcontainer zu werfen ist keine Spende da diese an Afrikaner VERKAUFT werden.


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> So, ich bin hier um die Kirche zu verteidigen.


Aber nicht in diesem Thread. Genauso wenig wie die anderen User sich jetzt über einer Spendenaktion von Blizzard zur katholischen Kirche oder sonst einer Religion hinbewegen. Das ist *nicht* Thema dieses Threads. Vor allem, da man hier ohnehin nicht zu einem Konsens kommen kann, was Religion oder andere kontroverse Themen angeht.


----------



## LaVerne (20. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> So, ich bin hier um die Kirche zu verteidigen.
> 
> So wie ihr schreibt könnte man denken als ob jeder Pfarrer ein Pedophiler ist. Das stimmt nicht, das wird euch von den Medien eingetrichtert!



Du meinst die bösen Medien, die gerade nur das feststellen können, was im Jesuiten-Kloster ganz offiziell von den Sprechern verkündigt wird? 

Jene bösen Medien, die mehr als über "Killerspieler" über die Gefahren des christlich-religiösen Fundamentalismus berichtet und ausführliche Sendungen über christliche Attentate gebracht haben? Die weitflächig über den Skandal berichtet haben, daß eine christliche Privatschule nach staatlicher Anerkennung das unterrichten darf, was sie mag - auch wenn das heißt, daß jegliche Evolutionstheorie aus dem Schuluntericht verbannt wird?

Ach! Das haben die bösen Medien gar nicht? Ist ja seltsam, daß Deine bösen Medien gerade bei diesen Themen so zurückhaltend reagieren und diese Themen lediglich in Spartenkanälen wie arte etc. stattfinden!

Wenn der Augsburger Bischoff meint, die "Widernatürlichkeit" der modernen Sexpraktiken sei mitverantwortlich, dann fällt ihm nicht auf, daß gerade seine Kirche seit Jahrhunderten eine widernatürliche Repressionspolitik in Sachen Sexualität fährt (sexuelle Enthaltsamkeit ist in der Natur nicht wirklich ein Thema - da wird sogar dermaßen 'rumgesummt, daß Monogamie die Ausnahme ist, weswegen man eher von einer "Widernatürlichkeit der Monogamie" sprechen müßte - von Enthaltsamkeit ganz zu schweigen).

Wenn Schwule in der Dokumentation "Schwul vor Gott" frei zugeben, daß ein Grund für den Kircheneintritt ist, damit endlich die Fragerei nach Mädchenbekanntschaften aufhört, dann ist es selbstverständlich, daß auch Leute mit pädophilen Neigungen dort ihren Schutz suchen. Abhilfe könnte die katholische Kirche schaffen, indem sie nach Vorbild der evangelischen Kirche den sexuellen Notstand namens "Zölibat" fallen lässt!



> Und wenn ihr euch länger mit den Hexenverbrennungen und Kreuzzügen beschäftigt werdet ihr sehen das die Kirche nicht der Böse ist, sondern nur manche die von der Macht und Gier aufgefressen wurden. Und schaut euch mal an wieviele Kinder von Pfarrern missbraucht wurden und wieviele von Zivilisten.



Wenn eine Institution, die meint, sie wäre eine moralische Instanz, sich nicht besser verhält als die Zeitgenossen und im geschichtlichen Vergleich darauf pocht, daß man nicht schlimmer gewesen sei als eben jene Zeitgenossen, dann ist sie schlicht überflüssig. Diese Ausrede, man sei nicht schlimmer gewesen, obwohl man manche Dinge erst ins Rollen brachte (siehe "Hexenhammer"; von einem katholischen Mönch verfasst und die Grundlage für die "weltlichen" Hexenprozesse nicht nur in weiten Teilen Deutschlands), ist typische Verdrängungspolitik. 

Zum Thema:



> Und zum Thema: Jede einzelne Spende an eine Hilfsorganisation ist gut, egal ob 10 cent oder Tausende von Euro.



Eine vorher bekanntgemachte "Spende" ist ein Marketingobjekt, wird von der Steuer abgesetzt - und sowas ignoriert man nicht mal! Es ist simples, kaltes, am Konzepttisch entworfenes Kalkül, welches weniger dem Spendenempfänger, sondern mehr der involvierten Firma helfen soll. Wer helfen möchte, der googelt nach Karl-Heinz Böhm und packt noch einmal das doppelte vom Blizzpet drauf. Warum der Mensch trotz seiner eigentlichen "Berühmtheit" nicht auf eine Stufe mit der "seliggesprochenen" Mutter Theresa gestellt wird, dürfte nach seinen areligiösen Äußerungen klar werden. Er läßt sich halt nicht vor einen "Glaubenkarren" spannen. Davon ab ist seine Organisation über jeden Zweifel erhaben! Wer da spendet, weist höchtens darauf hin und redet nicht darüber!

Edit:
Sorry Noxiel, aber selbst wenn das nicht der Ort sein sollte, um über solche Themen zu diskutieren, dann muß einer solch einseitigen Schilderung widersprochen werden, bevor tatsächlich ein paar Mitleser glauben, an "Paladins" Äußerungen sei tatsächlich etwas "dran"!


----------



## Noxiel (20. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Edit:
> Sorry Noxiel, aber selbst wenn das nicht der Ort sein sollte, um über solche Themen zu diskutieren, dann muß einer solch einseitigen Schilderung widersprochen werden, bevor tatsächlich ein paar Mitleser glauben, an "Paladins" Äußerungen sei tatsächlich etwas "dran"!


Dann betrachten wir deinen Beitrag als letzte, weil gut formulierten, Gegenthese zu Paladins Äußerungen. Und damit ist zumindest dieses Thema hier nicht weiter zu erörtern. 


Weitere Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

Erital schrieb:


> Mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte...
> 
> 
> Wäre es nicht sinniger gewesen, wenn z.B. der Konzern (in diesem Fall Blizzard) ein Formular online gestellt hätte mit dem man einen festen Betrag an die genannte Organisation spenden kann und zur "Belohnung" der Spender den Code fürs Pet bekommt? ... Ich mein, damit wäre doch wesentlich mehr Nächstenliebe gezeigt...
> ...



Ja, so wäre es in der Tat besser gewesen und die "Meckerköppe" sind kritiker. Meckern ist was anderes.


----------



## My Name is Earl (20. Februar 2010)

So hi leute ist mein erster Post hier im Forum,

ich musste mich bei dem geschrieben hier einfach mal zu Wort melden.


Viele meckern darüber das Blizz nur 50% spendet..... ohh mein gott wie ungerecht die welt ist. Ich möchte ja viele hier nicht aus Ihrer Zuckerwattenwelt aufwecken! ABER! Wusstet ihr das Werbung (Anzeigen, Einschaltungen, Konuept, Ausführung etc.) Geld kostet!!! Ich hör euch schon schreien!!! WTF GELD??? Ja richtig Geld, viele von euch kennen es als das was aus pappis oder mamas brieftasche, bzw aus einem automaten der euch mit der Karte von mami und dem passenden code, kommt. 

Die 50% decken in den meisten Fällen solche Werbekosten ab (man darf auch nicht vergessen das die Mitarbeiter von blizz das nicht in ihrer Freizeit machen).
Natürlich bringt es Blizz auch eine Steuerliche Erleichterung weil sie dadurch den Gewinn mindern und weniger abzutreten haben. Jetzt hör ich euch wieder schreinen!! WTF BURN THE WITCH (cooles QOTSA lied Btw) 

Das bringt mich zum nächsten Punkt, warum regt sich jeder auf das die Geld verdienen wollen? Jaja scheiss Kapitalismus.... bla bla bla ich bin mir sicher wenn ihr die wahl hättet würdet ihr euer Wissen und eure berufliche fertigkeit der Menschheit unentgeltlich zur verfügung stellen auf das die Welt ein besserer Ort wird (sagte der Barfusslaufende komplett versiffte Stadtpenner bevor er sich die nächste Krackpfeife zu seiner "Geistigen" "erweiterung" reinzog). Aber warum sollte man das! Habe ich ein gutes Produkt werde ich mich daran profilieren!!! Was ist daran verwerflich? Jeder hat das recht das Abo zu kündigen! Niemand wird dazu gezwungen geld für Dienstleistungen zu bezahlen. Oder steht bei euch Blizz mit ner .45 neben dem PC?

Wenn ihr diese Frage mit "JA" beantworten könnt..... naja Klapse und so.....

Ach was ich auch super finde ist wie eine Spende von 1.1mio ins lächerliche gezogen wird..... Muhaaaaahaaa 1.1mio das ist doch gerade mal ein Bugatti Veyron..... HAHAHAHA *Dekadentes lachen gefolgt von Monokel aus dem Auge ins Shampusglas fallen*

Klaro könnten die mehr spenden!! Aber steht das zur debatte?? Ich mein sollte nicht jede Spende gleich behandelt werden? Wo kommen wir hin wenn wir Hilfeleistung beginnen zu werten? Jeder Euro für eine gute Sache ist wichtig! Und wenn es nur Krümmel sind für einen Konzern ist es eine große Sache für die die diese Spende erhalten und das zählt. 

Ich glaub ein paar sollten mal ihren Kopf aus dem Arsch ziehen und sich die welt in der wir Leben ansehen! Wer die augen aufmacht wird feststellen das es weitaus wichtigeres gibt als sich gedanken darüber zu machen ob BrAngelina wieder 100 Kinder adoptieren oder wer die angesagtesten Schuhe trägt etc........

Naja mit diesen Worte verabschiede ich mich von euch und wünsch euch ein schönes WE

Have Fun


----------



## Erital (20. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ja, so wäre es in der Tat besser gewesen und die "Meckerköppe" sind kritiker. Meckern ist was anderes.



Ja naja... in gewissem Sinne muss ich dir da Recht geben, jedoch ist für mich eine Kritik nur dann eine, wenn sie sachlich formuliert und nachvollziehbar ist.
Das hätte ich evtl. etwas mehr verdeutlichen müssen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (20. Februar 2010)

My schrieb:


> So hi leute ist mein erster Post hier im Forum,
> 
> ich musste mich bei dem geschrieben hier einfach mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe, das war dein erster und letzter Post. So viele Beleidigungen in einem Beitrag unglaublich.


----------



## Thoor (21. Februar 2010)

wenn ihr schon global denken wollt, denkt mal nach wie die welt aussehen würde wenn es ein mittel zur unsterblichkeit geben würde und jede krankheit heilbar wäre und auch sämtliche armut auf der welt vernichtet wäre? jetzt nehmen wir noch den faktor menschheit hinzu (Geldgier, materialismus, "Platzmangelangst", habgier, brutalität etc) und fertig ist Soilent Green....

Wie gesagt, Blizzard hatte warscheinlich schon gute Gedanken dahinter nur kam es aufgrund des petshops falsch rüber und wirkt nun halt nach dem motto "du kaufst kein pet bei uns? scheisse bist du kalt!" ._.

/e bevor ihr mich jetzt falsch versteht und denkt "das sagst du so schön während du auf deinem geheizten arsch sitzt", ich persönlich möchte niemals unsterblich sein, alleine aus dem grund das ich evtl noch mehr geliebte menschen sterben sehen müsste und noch mehr elend ertragen müsste (nein ich bin kein emo, nein ich ritz mir nicht die adern auf, nein ich hab keinen schwarzen pony, das leben hat schöne und düstere seiten doch irgendwann ist auch mal gut :>) ich persönlich hoffe das WENN ich sterbe, wann auch immer das sein muss, mit einem lächeln im gesicht sterben werde und weiss das ich alles so getan habe wie ichs rechtfertigen kann und nichts bereuen muss


----------



## Lindhberg (21. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das war dein erster und letzter Post. So viele Beleidigungen in einem Beitrag unglaublich.




wo war das denn beleidigend?


----------



## jigglersmaster (21. Februar 2010)

Das Witzige ist ja, wenn Blizzard nix gespendet hätte, würde sich wahrscheinlich kein Schwein dafür interessieren. -.-


Wäre neugierig wie viele von denen, die hier meckern, etwas von dem Geld gespendet hätten wenn sie in der Situation von Blizzard wären. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie ja nicht mal ans Spenden gedacht.


----------



## jeef (21. Februar 2010)

Könnten auch sagen sie machen es und machens dann doch nicht würde auch keiner checken^^

Naja,schön das sie sowas gemacht haben keine Frage aber irgendwie 
wirkt so 1.1mio schon irgendwie armselig bloss nicht zuviel rausrücken.
Sind zwar andere Dimensionen aber wenn nen Kumpel zb. umbedingt Geld braucht
und ich 1000euro hab und ihm davon dann nur 1euro abgeben würde...so wirkt das auf mich trotzdem!

Zudem war der Gedanke dahinter ja nicht zuspenden sondern
durch "Hey ihr kauft was bei uns und tut dabei noch was Gutes,denn wir spenden einen Teil davon"
Profit zumachen und damit ist es schon absolut nicht mehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (21. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Warum asozial und niveaulos? Toll, setzen wir das todkranke kind mal ne stunde in einen feuerwehr wagen, geben ihm eis bis zum geht nicht mehr oder holen mal Michael schuhmacher her zum händeschütteln (oder was die sich sonst so wünschen, KA). Und dann? "Juhu, Wunsch erfüllt, viel Spass beim sterben" oder wie? Da kann man lieber das geld in moderne forschungsgeräte stecken und was man dafür noch so braucht damit man einen großteil dieser Kinder heilen kann, das ist was viel nachhaltigeres als einen kleinen wunsch zu erfüllen bevors ans sterben geht...



Ein Großteil dieser Kinder wird aber nichts davon haben. Überleg mal wie lange es diverse Krankheiten gibt und immer noch kein Heilmittel dagegen zur Verfügung steht. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Milliarden z.B. schon in die HIV/AIDS-Forschung gesteckt wurde. Ja, man kann noch nicht einmal absehen, ob es überhaupt jemals eine Heilmöglichkeit geben wird. Siehst du, nun drehe ich dein Argument mal um: Da sollen sie den Kindern lieber ihre Wünsche erfüllen, und ihnen wenigstens für einen kurzen Moment ihres noch kürzeren Lebens eine Freude machen, als sinnlos Geld in eine Forschung zu stecken, wo mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts bei rumkommt...


----------



## Lindhberg (21. Februar 2010)

jigglersmaster schrieb:


> Das Witzige ist ja, wenn Blizzard nix gespendet hätte, würde sich wahrscheinlich kein Schwein dafür interessieren. -.-
> 
> 
> Wäre neugierig wie viele von denen, die hier meckern, etwas von dem Geld gespendet hätten wenn sie in der Situation von Blizzard wären. Wahrscheinlich hätten sie ja nicht mal ans Spenden gedacht.




meine rede............ eigentlich ist es unverschämt  anderen gegenüber die wesentlich mehr spenden als man selber den moralapostel zu spielen..... naja so bin ich jedenfalls erzogen worden....... wahrscheinlich rege ich mich deswegen auch so auf (so kenn ich mich garnicht)


----------



## Nania (21. Februar 2010)

Eine kleine Ergänzung zum User Topfkopf und seinen Anhängern (zumindest einen hab ich gesehen): 
1,1 Millionen Euro in die Forschung zu stecken - das lohnt sich kaum. 
Die brauchen im Zweifelsfalle nämlich sehr viel mehr Geld und da wären diese 1,1 Millionen wirklich nur der Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 
Zudem würde da noch hinzu kommen, dass man vielen der schwer erkrankten Kindern damit sowieso nicht helfen kann, da diese eben nicht alle die selbe, sondern viele unterschiedliche Krankeheiten haben. 
Da ist es in meinen Augen besser, mit dem Geld etwas für die Kinder zu machen, sprich, ihnen Wünsche zu erfüllen. Sei dies ein Besuch im Disneyland oder die Fahrt in einem Polizeiauto. 
Sei dies ein Flug irgendwo hin oder sei dies bloß ein Teddybär. 
Und auch ein "Besuch bei James Bond" ist möglich, wenn man mal die Darsteller anspricht. Das ist dann zwar nicht der "echte" Bond, aber für Kinder doch fast genauso gut! 

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass hier soviele Blizzard verdammen weil sie mehr hätten spenden können. Hätten sie, ja. 
Aber darauß dreht man doch niemandem einen Strick?
Ich wette, die meisten könnten mehr als fünf Euro für die Obdachlosenhilfe spenden - tun sie aber nicht, weil sie am eigenen Geld interessiert sind - genauso wie Blizzard übrigens auch. Da ist nichts verwerfliches dran. 
Hätten sie das Geld einbehalten und nie den Plan geäußert, es für Kinder auszugeben, dann hätte hier sicher keiner gemeckert, dass Blizzard nichts spendet.


----------



## Lekraan (21. Februar 2010)

Kaum zu glauben, dass jemand die Pets gekauft hat ... 
Abgesehen davon, ist 1,1 Millionen für Blizzard überhaupt nichts :-/
Aber trd schön, dass sie ETWAS gespendet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (21. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Kaum zu glauben, dass jemand die Pets gekauft hat ...
> Abgesehen davon, ist 1,1 Millionen für Blizzard überhaupt nichts :-/
> Aber trd schön, dass sie ETWAS gespendet haben
> 
> ...



Mit dem Spenden ists so ne Sache, als ob ihr alle so viel spenden würdet wenn ihr reich sein würdet, wahrscheinlich würden sich die meisten gar nicht für sowas interessieren!
Blizz braucht keine Publissity, sie sind reich und haben Kunden.
Immer wenn irgendwer oder irgendeine Firma spendet sage die Leute, äh 1 Mio ist so wenig, die ham bestimmt 100 mal so viel bla bla.
Der Gedanke zählt, der Anstoß auch für andere zu spenden! Nicht durch einen allein sollen Spendenziele erreicht werden, sondern durch viele!
Und überlegt mal 1,1 Mio ist ne menge Kohle, würdet ihr das einfach so verschenken?


----------



## Jingko (21. Februar 2010)

Find das völlig ok. Was soll denn das Theater? Hauptsache, es geht überhaupt was an die gute Sache. Und andere machen mit sowas wesentlich mehr Werbung (von wegen 1cent pro Tüte Gummibärchen....). Und wenn es nur die Hälfte wäre, auch ok. Wieso muss eigentlich alles immer mies gemacht werden? Ich finds Klasse und wer sich so nen Pet holt, soll er (oder sie) doch. Jedem das Seine. Manche farmen stundenlang, um nen Papagei, Minidrachen oder sonst was zu bekommen....


----------



## Topfkopf (21. Februar 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Ein Großteil dieser Kinder wird aber nichts davon haben. Überleg mal wie lange es diverse Krankheiten gibt und immer noch kein Heilmittel dagegen zur Verfügung steht. Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Milliarden z.B. schon in die HIV/AIDS-Forschung gesteckt wurde. Ja, man kann noch nicht einmal absehen, ob es überhaupt jemals eine Heilmöglichkeit geben wird. Siehst du, nun drehe ich dein Argument mal um: Da sollen sie den Kindern lieber ihre Wünsche erfüllen, und ihnen wenigstens für einen kurzen Moment ihres noch kürzeren Lebens eine Freude machen, als sinnlos Geld in eine Forschung zu stecken, wo mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts bei rumkommt...



Weißt du warum momentan nix dabei rumkommt? Weil auf dem gebiet so gut wie null geforscht wird. Weißt du warum? Weil das den großen kaum geld bringen würden, weil die wissen das sofort Papa Uno, UN, Nato, EU usw kommt und fordert das man das für alle erschwinglich macht, da ja jeder das recht auf leben hat. Wenn man das für 10000 euro die Pille verkaufen könnte gäbe es diese heilmittel vermutlich längst, weil immer nur dort geforscht wird wo am ende ne menge Kohle bei rumkommt, zumindest bei großen Firmen. Es gibt momentan nur ein paar oragnisationen die durch spendengelder versuchen diese Forschung zu finanzieren, weltweit pro land gibt es ca 1-2 solche organisationen, und die verständigen sich nicht untereinander sondern forschen alle aneinander vorbei im eigenen keller. 

Achja, und heilmittel gibt es immer, man denke nur an krankheiten die vor JAhrhunderten oder jahrzehnten noch unheilar waren, heute kriegste die medis dafür für 5 euro inner apotheke um die ecke...


----------



## Shaila (21. Februar 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Mit dem Spenden ists so ne Sache, als ob ihr alle so viel spenden würdet wenn ihr reich sein würdet, wahrscheinlich würden sich die meisten gar nicht für sowas interessieren!
> Blizz braucht keine Publissity, sie sind reich und haben Kunden.
> Immer wenn irgendwer oder irgendeine Firma spendet sage die Leute, äh 1 Mio ist so wenig, die ham bestimmt 100 mal so viel bla bla.
> Der Gedanke zählt, der Anstoß auch für andere zu spenden! Nicht durch einen allein sollen Spendenziele erreicht werden, sondern durch viele!
> Und überlegt mal 1,1 Mio ist ne menge Kohle, würdet ihr das einfach so verschenken?



Wenn du wüsstest was manche mächtige Leute so spenden. Sicher gibt es welche die das nicht tun und ich verachte diese Gruppe. Ich persönlich kann nicht mit dem Gedanken leben das die Familie auf mehreren Millionen sitzt und in einem anderen Land die Kinder hungern. Ich könnte es schlicht weg nicht. Es würde mich innerlich zerfressen.

Ich find die Leute, die das Pet nur Wegen der 50% Spende gekauft haben immer noch arm. Hauptsache man bekommt eigenen Profit, vorher wird nicht gespendet. Das ist ja noch viel trauriger als der Hintergrundgedanke der Aktion


----------



## Nania (21. Februar 2010)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Weißt du warum momentan nix dabei rumkommt? Weil auf dem gebiet so gut wie null geforscht wird. Weißt du warum? Weil das den großen kaum geld bringen würden, weil die wissen das sofort Papa Uno, UN, Nato, EU usw kommt und fordert das man das für alle erschwinglich macht, da ja jeder das recht auf leben hat. Wenn man das für 10000 euro die Pille verkaufen könnte gäbe es diese heilmittel vermutlich längst, weil immer nur dort geforscht wird wo am ende ne menge Kohle bei rumkommt, zumindest bei großen Firmen. Es gibt momentan nur ein paar oragnisationen die durch spendengelder versuchen diese Forschung zu finanzieren, weltweit pro land gibt es ca 1-2 solche organisationen, und die verständigen sich nicht untereinander sondern forschen alle aneinander vorbei im eigenen keller.
> 
> Achja, und heilmittel gibt es immer, man denke nur an krankheiten die vor JAhrhunderten oder jahrzehnten noch unheilar waren, heute kriegste die medis dafür für 5 euro inner apotheke um die ecke...



Also dein Beitrag strotzt ja auch nicht gerade so vor Wissen. 

Die UNO (übrigens das gleiche wie die UN, die VN oder die Vereinten Nationen), die NATO (als Militärbündniss) und die EU haben sind eher politisch/militärisch orientiert als wissenschaftlich, das Interesse an sowas ist bei diesen internationalen Organistation ziemlich gering. Bei der NATO sowieso
Die Forschung mag zwar irgendwann soweit sein, aber es gibt eben nicht so schnell wie du vielleicht denkst, ein Heilmittel gegen die Krankheiten, die solche Kinder haben. Es gibt gegen Krebs (oder viele Arten von Krebs) eben kein Heilmittel, weil man noch nicht weiß, wie genau die Krankheiten aufgebaut sind und was man gegen sie machen kann. 
Ich hab so ein bisschen das Gefühl, du lebst in einer medizinischen Traumwelt. 
Zudem bleibe ich dabei: die Make-a-wish Foundation tut zwar nichts für die Forschung, erreicht die Kinder aber noch, bevor sie sterben, was der Forschung wohl nur schwerlich gelingen wird.


----------



## Topfkopf (21. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Zudem bleibe ich dabei: die Make-a-wish Foundation tut zwar nichts für die Forschung, erreicht die Kinder aber noch, bevor sie sterben, was der Forschung wohl nur schwerlich gelingen wird.



jo, und wenn alle weiterhin so denken werden wir auch in 54213152415234^k Jahren keinerlei heilmittel gegen heute unheilbare krankheiten haben, wir stecken die kohle lieber in irgendwelche Wünsche...


----------



## Nania (22. Februar 2010)

@Topfkopf: 
Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung wer die Forschung finanziert und wo sie betrieben wird? Die leben nicht von Spenden, da kannst du dir sicher sein und wenn, dann aus der Wirtschaft, die hofft, damit einen Gewinn erzielen zu können. 
Und ich bin sicher, dass die "genug" Geld haben, also dass die 1,1 Millionen von Blizzard da wirklich nicht weitergeholfen hätten. 
Überlege doch einfach mal, wofür man denn so alles spendet. Antwort: Sehr, sehr selten für die Forschung, weil die Geld von Vater Staat bekommen, oder andersweitig finanziert werden. 
Es ist höchst selten, dass Spenden an Forschungsinstitute gehen, da diese eben schon finanziert werden, anders als soziale Verbände oder eben diese Make-a-wish Foundatione, die fast ausschließlich von Spenden leben - und eben nicht von Finanzierungen durch interessierte Wirtschaft und die Politik. 

Du siehst das ganze glaube ich aus dem falschen Blickwinkel. Es geht darum, dass Blizzard den Kindern JETZT einen Wunsch erfüllt. Die 1,1 Millionen hätten die Forschung wirklich nicht besonders weiter gebracht, wenn du mal überlegst, wie lang schon an Krankheiten wie Krebs, Mulitpler Sklerose, AIDS usw. geforscht wird. Es ist eben Forschung, da gibt es Rückschläge und da kann lange gar nichts passieren. Es lag bestimmt nicht am Geld, dass Penecillin so spät entdeckt wurde und das Hygiene gegen einige Krankheiten hilft. 

Zudem: deine Aussage: irgendwelche Wünsche, finde ich ziemlich daneben. Es geht nicht darum, dem Kind ein Auto zu schenken, oder eine Playstation, weil es so arm ist, nein, es ist schwerkrank, möglicherweise TOTKRANK. Ist dir eigentlich klar, was solche Wünsche bedeuten? Seelisch? Da ist es wirklich ein "Lebenswunsch" und eben kein nutzloses Gehabe. 
Ich möchte niemanden in dieser Lage sehen, aber man sollte sich mal überlegen, was man als Angehöriger in so einer Lage wohl denken würde - und wenn man selbst so krank wäre. Da finde ich es glatt unverschämt, die Sache so abzutun, als sei sie nicht wichtig für diese Menschen.


----------



## Daryst (22. Februar 2010)

-/sign @ Nania
Da hast du auch vollkommen recht!

MfG


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (22. Februar 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>



du bist scheinbar auch so einer der nur ans zocken denkt:


----------



## Flatrian (22. Februar 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> wayne???
> 
> 1,1 mille ist für blizz trinkgeld des kratzt doch keinen ernsthaft und der shop hat sicher au mehr geld eingebracht als das was da gespendet wird
> 
> ...








Spliffmaster schrieb:


> Die sollen ma lieber das Geld in neue Server reinstecken >>





Alter heftig Leute.... Was is das für ne Einstellung?? Da bekommt man glatt Gänsehaut!

"Ich will lieber ein stabilen Server, als das ein armes KIND wenigstens eine vernünftige Mahlzeit bekommt?"

Manchmal wünscht man sich, durch Leitungen bei dem einen oder anderen vorbei schauen zu können.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

Die Spendenaktion in allen Ehren: Die haben sicher keinen Itemshop programmiert, um ein paar ingame-Pets zu verticken.
Es ist offensichtlich, wohin die Entwicklung geht.


----------



## Morticians (22. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Die Spendenaktion in allen Ehren: Die haben sicher keinen Itemshop programmiert, um ein paar ingame-Pets zu verticken.
> Es ist offensichtlich, wohin die Entwicklung geht.



echt wohin den?


----------



## My Name is Earl (22. Februar 2010)

Morticians schrieb:


> echt wohin den?



Ja wohin glaubst du denn????

Das ist erst der Anfang!!! Als nächstes kann man sich Tier sets kaufen!!! Dann später gibts Tier Sets nurmehr für richtiges Geld!!! Und bald kannst du dir minderjährige Prostiturierte auch übern Blizzshop bestellen!!!!!! *sarkasmus ende*


Ein paar sehen in allem den Teufel! Und selbst wenn es so wäre? Wen interessierts Abo kündigen was anderes machen! Manche tun hier so als fühlten sie sich um ihre Existenz bedroht.

MFG


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Februar 2010)

also ich krieg krämpfe wenn ich manche beiträge hier lese.

"warum denn nur 50% ?" , "Warum nur für ein pet?" , "das is doch nur taschengeld!"

viel schlimmer beiträge wie: 

"investiert das geld lieber in neue server!" 

hierzu kann ich nur sagen: es gibt außerhalb deiner kleinen wow welt noch eine welt die du vllt aus´m handelschat als real life kennst. 
in dieser welt gibt es keine paldine oder druiden die krankheiten heilen können. in dieser anderen welt sterben leute daran wenn sie nich den richtigen "trank" kriegen.
und diese "tränke" kosten geld. das hat aber nicht jeder. 

es mag ja sein, dass sich blizzard mit dieser aktion eine weitere goldene nase verdient hat, indem sie "nur" 50% (ich mein das sind immerhin noch 1,1 mio. damit hätten sie au ne riesen betriebsfeier feiern können, oder die hohen tiere hätten sich jeder nen neuen ferarri gekauft, aber sie habens gespendet) spenden. 

fakt ist doch: sie haben ne große summe gespendet und das ist gut. es gibt so viele andere die au unglaublich viel geld haben und nix spenden. sie hätten zwar mahr, aber auch weitaus weniger spenden können.

--> ich finds gut. und es wird ja au niemand gezwungen ein pet zu kaufen. wenn man schon geld für ein paar pixel ausgibt hat man so wenigstens das gute gefühl noch einem kranken kind iwo auf der welt geholfen zu haben.


so und nun: ready for flames!


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Februar 2010)

Es klingt zwar nun sehr brutal, aber jedem Flamer hier wünsch ich mal für einen tag in der situation zu sein mit dem Wissen Hiv,Krebs oder HepC zu haben. Und dann sollen sie mal sagen ob wenn die Uhr tickt sie sich nicht Freuen würden wenn sie mal die möglichkeit hätten einen Traum erfüllt zu bekommen.

Ihr nehmt euch heraus hier zu Maulen weil nur 1,1 Mio gespendet wurden, selber intressieren euch die Kinder doch nen Dreck ihr würdet net mal nen Euro abdrücken um so jemand zu helfen.

Blizzard macht dies auch nicht zum ersten mal diese Spenden gibt es Jährlich und es gibt ingame sogar einen Tauren Npc der von einem kleinen kranken Jungen (darmals noch mit Jeff Caplan) programiert und implementiert wurde.
Der Junge ist leider gestorben aber er konnte noch einmal Trotzt seiner Krankheit lächeln was wohl für die Angehörigen mehr wert ist als ihn in Trauriger Erinnerung zu behalten.

das ist scheinheilig was ihr da ablasst!!!!


----------



## Porthos (22. Februar 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar nun sehr brutal, aber jedem Flamer hier wünsch ich mal für einen tag in der situation zu sein mit dem Wissen Hiv,Krebs oder HepC zu haben. Und dann sollen sie mal sagen ob wenn die Uhr tickt sie sich nicht Freuen würden wenn sie mal die möglichkeit hätten einen Traum erfüllt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ihr nehmt euch heraus hier zu Maulen weil nur 1,1 Mio gespendet wurden, selber intressieren euch die Kinder doch nen Dreck ihr würdet net mal nen Euro abdrücken um so jemand zu helfen.
> 
> ...



mach dich nicht lächerlich , wacht endlich auf, die Welt ist böse gemein und hart.

und wenn du damit nicht klar kommst dein Pech.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (22. Februar 2010)

Ich find die Aktion schon was gutes...

gut 1,1 Millionen is für ne Firma wie Blizz nicht die Welt... aber Kleinvieh macht ja auch mist :-)

Ich wünsch den Kindern alles gute mehr nich...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (22. Februar 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar nun sehr brutal, aber jedem Flamer hier wünsch ich mal für einen tag in der situation zu sein mit dem Wissen Hiv,Krebs oder HepC zu haben. Und dann sollen sie mal sagen ob wenn die Uhr tickt sie sich nicht Freuen würden wenn sie mal die möglichkeit hätten einen Traum erfüllt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ihr nehmt euch heraus hier zu Maulen weil nur 1,1 Mio gespendet wurden, selber intressieren euch die Kinder doch nen Dreck ihr würdet net mal nen Euro abdrücken um so jemand zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Bin auch deiner Meinung, aber wieso redest du von "Euch" ?... ich will genauso wetten dass du auch keinen Pfenning irgendwo hingespendet hast....

Ich spende aus genau einem Grund nichts.... ich vertrau Spendeorganisationen keinen Meter.... gäbe es eine Spendenorganisation die wirklich 1A korruptionsfrei in Deutschland ist, würd ichs mir vielleicht anders überlegen...

Andererseits denke ich mir die Kinder sind im Ammiland.... von daher sind die mir sch***egal... je weniger ammis desto besser...


----------



## Shaila (22. Februar 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> Es klingt zwar nun sehr brutal, aber jedem Flamer hier wünsch ich mal für einen tag in der situation zu sein mit dem Wissen Hiv,Krebs oder HepC zu haben. Und dann sollen sie mal sagen ob wenn die Uhr tickt sie sich nicht Freuen würden wenn sie mal die möglichkeit hätten einen Traum erfüllt zu bekommen.
> 
> Ihr nehmt euch heraus hier zu Maulen weil nur 1,1 Mio gespendet wurden, selber intressieren euch die Kinder doch nen Dreck ihr würdet net mal nen Euro abdrücken um so jemand zu helfen.
> 
> ...



Gewagt, sehr sehr gewagt . Du behauptest mit deinem Kommentar, das jeder der es auch nur wagt etwas gegen die Hintergründe zu sagen herzlos ist und NIE spendet ? Du scheinst mich sehr gut zu kennen, was ? Woher kennen wir uns denn ? Haben wir uns schon einmal getroffen ? Nein ? Woher nimmst du dann das Wissen über die Leute, das sie nie spenden ?

Des Weiteren merken hier einige nicht, das die Spendenhöhe nicht relevant ist. Es geht um die Hintergründ und nicht die Spende selber bzw. die Spendenhöhe. Ich frage mich wie man so viel blinde Ignoranz an den Tag legen kann. Mein letzter länger Beitrag wurde nicht einmal mit Argumenten widerlegt. Stattdessen wird weiterhin steif und fest darauf rumgehackt das die Leute hier nie spenden und böse sind.

Woran liegt das ? Liegt es daran das man erst einmal andere in den Boden flamen muss, damit man sich als Mensch besser fühlt ? So nach dem Motto: "Der sagt was gegen die Spende, den flame ich in Grund und Boden, ich bin doch ein guter Mensch!". Nein ernsthaft. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen. Kommentare wie dieser treiben die Diskussion in keinerlei Weise vorran.

Was soll ich von einem Kommentar wie "Es klingt zwar nun sehr brutal, aber jedem Flamer hier wünsch ich mal für einen tag in der situation zu sein mit dem Wissen Hiv,Krebs oder HepC zu haben" anfangen ? Findest du das etwa hilfreich ? Fühlst du dich nach solchen Sätzen besser ? Hättest du auch mal halbwegs die Kommentare gelesen wäre der Satz sicher nicht so zu Stande gekommen.

Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, was hier einige sagen möchten ? Und warum sind die einzigen "Argumente (Welches eigentlich nur Flames sind) "Alta ich wünsch dir die Pest an den Hals und alles übel, denn du sagst etwas gegen Blizzards Spende".

Ich habe hier, noch keine vernünftigen Gegenargumente gehört, außer "Das Geld kommt so oder so an" und dem hat hier niemand widersprochen. Also kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen, warum hier solche Geschütze aufgefahren werden. Erklärt es mir. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lindhberg (22. Februar 2010)

@ meneleus01:

1. ich finde du fühlst dich ziemlich schnell persönlich angegriffen. und ich bin überrscht was du aus antworten auf deine posts alles raushörst

2. die spendenhöhe ist für diejenigen für die die spende gedacht ist sehr wohl relevant.

3. wahrscheinlich finden es einige (ich auf jeden fall) einfach nicht ok wenn man in einer guten tat (und das war sie - so oder so!) sofort krampfhaft ver-
	sucht irgendetwas zu entdecken was zeigen soll das die gute tat ja eigentlich nur eine schlechte verdecken soll. das ist SCHLECHTES BENEHMEN!

4. ich glaube nicht das moktheshock dir wirklich die pest an den hals wünscht - er wollte nur das du deine sichtweise von dir weg auf diejenigen  
	richtest denen das geld zunutze kommt.

5. schon mal daran gedacht das vielleicht manche schon längst kapiert haben was du sagen willst es  aber einfach nicht hören wollen weil sie es als
	ziemlich schlechte art empfinden?

6. ich habe schon verstanden was dich nervt. aber ich teile deine meinung nicht und ich werde nicht (genauso wenig wie du) von meiner abweichen.


----------



## Shelong (22. Februar 2010)

Mensch was kümmert ihr euch alle um euch selbst.

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es hier nicht um euch geht?

Kommt mal zum Thema zurück!

Um die Situation zu bewerten, bräuchte man genauere Zahlen. Also Umsatz, Kosten, Verkaufszahlen, etc.
Dann könnte man sagen, ob die Spende jetzt großzügig ausfiel oder nicht.

Spenden zu bewerten find ich aber schrecklich.
Wenn man potenziellen Spendern ständig auf die Finger gucken würde, würde wesentlich weniger gespendet werden. Wer liefert sich schon gerne strafenden blicken aus? "Wie du spendest nur XX von YY?"

Mein Kommentar dazu:
Weiter so Blizzard! Ein guter Anfang, da können sich andere mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden!


----------



## Rabaz (22. Februar 2010)

Ich zieh mir auch jeden Tag ne Kiste Krombacher rein, natürlich nur für den Regenwald.

Mein Gott natürlich isses ne PR-Maßnahme. Und Blizzard ist nicht Blizzard, sondern nur ein Rädchen im Getriebe von Vivendi Universal, einer der größten Medienkonzerne der Welt. Für die ist 1,1 Mio ein nasser Furz, das ist so als wenn ihr einem Penner am Bahnhof einen Euro abgebt -  nur mit dem Unterschied dass ihr euch dafür nicht wochenlang auf die Schulter klopft und es herumerzählt wie toll ihr deswegen seid.

Schön dass sie es gemacht haben, noch schöner wärs ohne shop gewesen. Dadurch stinkt es etwas nach Eigennutz und nicht nach großartigem sozialen Engagement. 

Mein Bild von der Sache wäre auch besser wenn sie es einfach heimlich gespendet hätten und das nur so durch Zufall rausgekommen wäre.


----------



## Moktheshock (22. Februar 2010)

^^ wie sich unsre flamer angegriffen fühlen;-)



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bin auch deiner Meinung, aber wieso redest du von "Euch" ?... ich will genauso wetten dass du auch keinen Pfenning irgendwo hingespendet hast....




btt. habt recht das letztemal das ich gespendet hab waren 10 euro an die kirche vor gut 8 jahren bei meiner konformation, aber ich musste/durfte meinen Vater auf dem Sterbebett sehen (er hatte über jahre krebs)


----------

